# Το αφορισμένο σύμφωνο συμβίωσης (Ver 2.0 - The short version)



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

Στο ψυγείο λόγω αντιδράσεων βουλευτών της ΝΔ το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια. Ιρανοποίηση τώρα.


Μωδ: ξεκινήσαμε από τα Εφήμερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2013)

Πόσο χαίρομαι που ζούμε στην Ελλάδα του 20ου αιώνα· ακόμα. Με το καλό και στον 19ο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με το καλό και στον 19ο.


Επειδή εσείς το ζητήσατε: Σεραφείμ: Θα αφοριστούν όσοι βουλευτές ψηφίσουν σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για ομόφυλα ζευγάρια


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, γιατί δεν το παρακολουθώ το θέμα. Υπάρχει σήμερα νομική κατοχύρωση για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια σε περιουσιακά θέματα; Τι προσθέτει το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης; Την εκκλησία τι τη νοιάζει; Ο Σεραφείμ θα εμποδίσει τους ομόφυλους να ζήσουν μαζί;

Όλοι αυτοί έχουν καταλάβει ότι είναι παρελθόν; Και ότι απλώς βάζουν το δάχτυλό τους να κλείσουν τρύπες σε ένα φράγμα που θα τους πλακώσει;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, γιατί δεν το παρακολουθώ το θέμα. Υπάρχει σήμερα νομική κατοχύρωση για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια σε περιουσιακά θέματα;


Απολύτως καμία.



nickel said:


> Τι προσθέτει το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης;


Για μένα το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης δεν έχει νόημα, θα έπρεπε να θεσπιστεί γάμος κατευθείαν. Το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης δίνει κάποια κληρονομικά δικαιώματα, πολύ λιγότερα από ό,τι ο γάμος (η νόμιμη μοίρα είναι 1/6 ενώ στο γάμο είναι μεγαλύτερη) και δεν δίνει δικαίωμα ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης από το σύντροφο. Νομίζω ότι ούτε δικαίωμα υιοθεσίας από κοινού δίνει. Γενικώς, δεν ξέρω καν αν δίνει δικαίωμα εγγύτερου συγγενούς, δεν λέει κάτι σχετικό ο νόμος. Αποτελεί απλώς μια παραπάνω εξασφάλιση για τους συντρόφους έναντι του κράτους. 


nickel said:


> Την εκκλησία τι τη νοιάζει;


:curse:


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο που η Ελλάδα δεν είναι έτοιμη ακόμα για τετοιους νεοτερισμούς- και μη μου πείτε ότι οι πολιτικοί δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν τους ψηφοφόρους τους. Αν δούμε τι έγινε σε άλλες χώρες τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια που τελικά οδήγησε σε σχετικές νομοθεσίες και ας το συγκρίνουμε με την Ελλάδα. 

YΓ Πάντως, όταν ακούω για Ιράν σκέφτομαι ότι όσοι γκρινιάζουν ότι γίναμε-θα γίνουμε- έχουμε γίνει καλό είναι να πανε μια βόλτα απο εκεί να κάνουν συγκρίσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Οι πολιτικοί συχνότερα επηρεάζουν παρά αντικατοπτρίζουν τους ψηφοφόρους τους. Ο πολιτικός κόσμος στην Ελλάδα δεν έκρυβε ποτέ την αμηχανία του απέναντι στο ζήτημα, ιδιαίτερα τα συντηρητικά κόμματα. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνεται απολύτως καμμιά προσπάθεια αποδοχής. Τουναντίον*. Γενικά ποτέ το επίσημο κράτος της Ελλάδας δεν βγήκε να βροντοφωνάξει ότι είναι κατά των διακρίσεων, αρκείται στο να κάνει την πάπια. Φυσικό είναι η κοινωνία να μένει συντηρητική, ειδικά όταν αυτά τα πράγματα ξεκινάνε απ' την εκπαίδευση, η οποία δεν κάνει και ιδιαίτερα βήματα για την στροφή της κοινωνίας σε πιο φιλελεύθερες ιδέες.

Αν το κράτος δεν διεκδικήσει ξεκάθαρα τα δικαιώματα των αδυνάτων, η κοινωνία δεν θα ακολουθήσει. Ναι, οι γυναίκες τα κατάφεραν και διεκδίκησαν τα δικαιώματά τους χωρίς αρχική υποστήριξη από το κράτος, όμως οι γυναίκες αποτελούν το 50% του πληθυσμού.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, την εκκλησία την νοιάζει γιατί θεωρεί ακόμα ότι το σύνολο του λαού είναι χριστιανοί θρησκευόμενοι και άρα τσιφλίκι τους η κοινωνική και πολιτική ζωή και η χώρα γενικότερα.


* ας θυμηθούμε όλοι κάτι πρόστιμα του ΕΣΡ για ομοφυλοφιλικά φιλιά στην τηλεόραση.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν το κράτος δεν διεκδικήσει ξεκάθαρα τα δικαιώματα των αδυνάτων, η κοινωνία δεν θα ακολουθήσει.


Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι αλλαγές σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι καλό να έρχονται από πάνω - ο νόμος αλλάζει, επειδή έτσι πρέπει, και η κοινωνία ακολουθεί. Στην περίπτωση του συμφώνου συμβίωσης, δεν της πέφτει λόγος της κάθε θείτσας και του κάθε ιερέα τι θέλει να κάνει ο άλλος στην ιδιωτική του ζωή και με ποιον θέλει να την περάσει. Φαντάσου κιόλας διαστροφή, όχι μόνο να σε νοιάζει τι κάνει ο άλλος στο σπίτι του, αλλά να θες να του πεις και αν έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει.

Όπως η κάθε θείτσα και ο κάθε ιερέας έχει δικαίωμα να τον προστατεύει το κράτος στις επιλογές του που αφορούν τη διάθεση της περιουσίας του, τα ασφαλιστικά του δικαιώματα και, στο κάτω κάτω, την οικογένειά του, έτσι έχει δικαίωμα και το κάθε ενήλικο ζευγάρι, που ζει, εργάζεται και πληρώνει φόρους σε αυτή τη χώρα. 

Και για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο (Αμερικάνικο, αλλά ουχί άσχετο με την κατάσταση εδώ):

Top Ten Reasons to Make Gay Marriage Illegal

Being gay is not natural. Real Americans always reject unnatural things like eyeglasses, polyester, and air conditioning.
Gay marriage will encourage people to be gay, in the same way that hanging around tall people will make you tall.
Legalizing gay marriage will open the door to all kinds of crazy behavior. People may even wish to marry their pets because a dog has legal standing and can sign a marriage contract.
Straight marriage has been around a long time and hasn’t changed at all like many of the principles on which this great country was founded; women are still property, blacks still can’t marry whites, and divorce is still illegal.
Straight marriage will be less meaningful if gay marriage were allowed; the sanctity of marriages like Britney Spears’ 55-hour just-for-fun marriage would be destroyed.
Straight marriages are valid because they produce children. Gay couples, infertile couples, and old people shouldn’t be allowed to marry because our orphanages aren’t full yet, and the world needs more children.
Obviously gay parents will raise gay children, since straight parents only raise straight children.
Gay marriage is not supported by religion. In a theocracy like ours, the values of one religion are imposed on the entire country. That’s why we have only one religion in America.
Children can never succeed without a male and a female role model at home. That’s why we as a society expressly forbid single parents to raise children.
Gay marriage will change the foundation of society; we could never adapt to new social norms. Just like we haven’t adapted to cars, the service-sector economy, or longer life spans.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή εσείς το ζητήσατε: Σεραφείμ: Θα αφοριστούν όσοι βουλευτές ψηφίσουν σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για ομόφυλα ζευγάρια


Έτσι, έτσι μ' αρέσει. Όσο περισσότεροι αφορισμένοι, τόσο το καλύτερο.



nickel said:


> Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος, γιατί δεν το παρακολουθώ το θέμα. Υπάρχει σήμερα νομική κατοχύρωση για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια σε περιουσιακά θέματα;


Όχι. 
Μπορούν βέβαια να κάνουν δωρεές, διαθήκες, ιατρικά πληρεξούσια και τέτοια, αλλά προφανώς δεν είναι το ίδιο: η εξ αίματος ή εξ αγχιστείας οικογένεια μπορεί να προσβάλει τη διαθήκη, οι δωρεές και τα πληρεξούσια κοστίζουν και θέλουν τρέξιμο, τα έξοδα κληρονομίας είναι μεγαλύτερα, τη σύνταξη δεν μπορείς να την παραχωρήσεις, κλπ.


nickel said:


> Τι προσθέτει το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης;


Τη νομική κατοχύρωση που λείπει, στο πνεύμα της ισοτιμίας των πολιτών ως προς το σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε ισοτιμία και καταργώντας πλήρως το γάμο και τα σύμφωνα συμβίωσης για όλους, στρέιτ και γκέι - αλλά όσο υπάρχουν για τους στρέιτ, πρέπει να υπάρχουν και για τους γκέι.


nickel said:


> Την εκκλησία τι τη νοιάζει;


Σοβαρά ρωτάς τώρα;
Η εκκλησία έχει ένα δόγμα, καθορισμένο από τις συνόδους της, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι απαράδεκτη. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, τη νοιάζει τι θα κάνουν οι δηλωμένοι ως πιστοί του δόγματός της, δηλαδή όλοι όσοι νηπιοβαπτίστηκαν και βαριούνται ή κομπλάρουν να πάνε να διαγράψουν το θρήσκευμά τους και να ξεμπερδεύουν (δηλαδή το 97% των ελλήνων, λέμε τώρα). Έχει λοιπόν κάθε δικαίωμα να τους κάνει κήρυγμα με κάθε μέσο που έχει στη διάθεσή της, ακόμη και με τα ΜΜΕ αφού τη σιγοντάρουν, και κάθε δικαίωμα να τους πετάξει έξω από το ποίμνιο, με αφορισμό ή με όποιον τρόπο θέλει, αφού δε φεύγουν από μόνοι τους.


nickel said:


> Ο Σεραφείμ θα εμποδίσει τους ομόφυλους να ζήσουν μαζί;


Ας ελπίσουμε πως όχι, αλλά μπορεί να προσπαθήσει. Και αν δεν αντιδράσουμε, μπορεί και να τα καταφέρει σε σημαντικό βαθμό: στρέφοντας εναντίον τους το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον και αποθαρρύνοντας τους κυβερνώντες από τη θεσμική κατοχύρωση των δικαιωμάτων τους.


nickel said:


> Όλοι αυτοί έχουν καταλάβει ότι είναι παρελθόν; Και ότι απλώς βάζουν το δάχτυλό τους να κλείσουν τρύπες σε ένα φράγμα που θα τους πλακώσει;


Εγώ έχω καταλάβει πάντως ότι αν τους αφήσουμε περιθώριο θα παραμείνουν παρόν και θα μας κάτσουν στο σβέρκο και στο μέλλον. Η λέξη Μεσαίωνας σου λέει τίποτα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Καλά, ξέρουμε γιατί το κάνει αυτό η εκκλησία. Το θέμα είναι ότι με βάση την αυστηρά θρησκευτική λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να το κάνει, γιατί το δόγμα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει το να ανακατεύεται με τους πιστούς άλλων θρησκειών, άθρησκων και άθεων. Εν προκειμένω, απειλεί χριστιανούς με αφορισμό για ένα ζήτημα που ΔΕΝ αφορά χριστιανούς (απ' την στιγμή που η εκκλησία δεν αποδέχεται τους ομοφυλόφιλους, δεν νοούνται και ως χριστιανοί ή τουλάχιστον η εκκλησία δεν τους δέχεται για χριστιανούς). Η εκκλησία με αυτόν τον τρόπο θέλει να έχει λόγο όχι μόνο στο δικό της ποιμνίο αλλά στο τι θα κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης του κράτους, χριστιανός ή μη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, η τιτανοτεράστια σαχλαμάρα που χρησιμοποιήθηκε, μεταξύ άλλων, και από τον Σεραφείμ είναι ότι «αυτές οι διαστροφές (σ.σ. η ομοφυλοφιλία) δεν υπάρχουν στη φύση».
Εκτός του ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει (δεν ισχύει, λέμε), το να χρησιμοποιεί ο οποιοδήποτε το επιχείρημα περί φύσης για να υποστηρίξει την ομοφοβία του είναι τουλάχιστον ανόητο. Οι άνθρωποι σήμερα, στις χώρες όπου υπάρχει η σχετική δυνατότητα, χρησιμοποιούν κλιματισμό, θέρμανση και αυτοκινούμενα οχήματα, πίνουν καθαρό νερό που (αν είναι τυχεροί) το έχουν μέσα στο σπίτι τους, χρησιμοποιούν κάθε λογής φάρμακα για να θεραπεύονται, κάνουν σφραγίσματα όταν τους πονάνε τα δόντια τους, φοράνε ρούχα από συνθετικά υλικά, τρώνε τροφές στις οποίες έχουν πρόσβαση όλο το χρόνο και ανεξαρτήτως καιρού, ζουν σε σπίτια φτιαγμένα με μηχανήματα κτλ. Δηλαδή πώς λέμε φύση; Καμία σχέση.

Να έλεγε ο πάτερ ότι αυτές οι διαστροφές δεν υπάρχουν στη φύση και να εννοούσε την οικειοθελή αγαμία, να πούμε εντάξει. Αλλά εκεί όχι, τότε «ο άνθρωπος υπερβαίνει τη φύση».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Ούτε το μοντέλο "φέρε τις παντόφλες μου, μωρή, και πήγαινε να πλύνεις κάνα πιάτο" υπάρχει στην φύση αλλά η εκκλησία δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα μ' αυτό κατά τους τελευταίους 19 αιώνες.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2013)

:lol: :lol:

On another note, δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα πω κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά μπράβο στη Νεολαία του ΠΑΣΟΚ για αυτήν την ανακοίνωση: «Αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα η συμβίωση ομόφυλων ζευγαριών»

«Το μίσος, η κατακραυγή και η στοχοποίηση - τιμωρία της διαφορετικότητας δεν συμβαδίζουν σε καμία περίπτωση με την πανανθρώπινη και κοινωνική αποστολή της Εκκλησίας. Πιστεύουμε ακράδαντα ότι η συμβίωση ανάμεσα σε ζευγάρια του ίδιου φύλου είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά τους και πρέπει να κατοχυρωθεί συνταγματικά διορθώνοντας τη στρέβλωση της μη ισότητας όλων των Ελλήνων απέναντι στο νόμο και του σεβασμού στην ιδιωτική ζωή. Άλλωστε, η χώρα μας καταδικάστηκε από το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου επειδή ο νόμος 3719/2008 έδωσε τη δυνατότητα μόνο σε ζευγάρια διαφορετικού φύλου να συνάπτουν σύμφωνο συμβίωσης και ζήτησε την άμεση τροποποίηση του σχετικού νόμου.

Η χθεσινή ανακοίνωση του Μητροπολίτη Πειραιώς κ. Σεραφείμ ότι θα αφορίσει όσους βουλευτές τολμήσουν να υπερψηφίσουν την τροπολογία για το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης και ο άμεσος συσχετισμός του με την παιδοφιλία και την ανηθικότητα έρχονται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με το ρόλο της Εκκλησίας, επικροτούν τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό και αποπνέουν μίσος και οργή. Καλούμε όλους τους πολίτες του Πειραιά να καταδικάσουν απερίφραστα την ανακοίνωση του Μητροπολίτη και την επιστροφή στο σκοταδισμό και να υποστηρίξουν με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις τα δικαιώματα όλων των ανθρώπων».​
Και για όποιον δεν έχει καλύτερο τρόπο να σπαταλήσει δέκα λεπτά από τη ζωή του, κοιτώντας ας πούμε τον απέναντι τοίχο, απευθείας από την πηγή: Μητροπολίτης Πειραιῶς Σεραφείμ προς ΣΥΡΙΖΑ- ΔΗΜΑΡ & ΠΑΣΟΚ περί «συμφώνου ἐλεύθερης συμβίωσης»


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2013)

Έκπληξη επίσης το πόσοι και ποιοι βουλευτές του Σύριζα* δεν *έχουν υπογράψει την Πρόταση Νόμου που κατέθεσε ο Σύριζα για το Σύμφωνο Ελεύθερης Συμβίωσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, την τελευταία φορά που συζητήθηκε το θέμα το είχε φέρει το ΠΑΣΟΚ, άρα προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει έκπληξη. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω με τίποτα είναι η παλαιολιθική στάση του κόμματος που έχει εφημερίδα που τολμάει να λέγεται Ριζοσπάστης.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του, όπως πάντα για κάθε ζήτημα. Όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με την εκκλησία θα πει ότι φταίει η εκκλησία, όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με το κόμμα Ζ (βάλτε όποιο θέλετε) θα πει ότι φταίει το κόμμα αυτό και πάει λέγοντας. 
Οπότε κι εγώ θα πω τι έγινε στο ΗΒ, που το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. 
Πρώτα- πρώτα, οι αρχηγοί κομμάτων είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει ότι για τους βουλευτές δεν θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα με το κόμμα τους αν ψηφίσουν κατά συνείδηση. Που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα. 
Ξεκαθαρίστηκε επίσης ότι η εκκλησία (και άλλες θρησκείες και δόγματα) διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να εφαρμόζει τους κανόνες της στα μέλη της, και ότι μετά την ψήφιση της σχετικής νομοθεσίας δεν θα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει π.χ. μήνυση στον παπά της γειτονιάς του γιατί δεν επιτρέπει γάμους ομοφυλόφιλων στην εκκλησία του. Αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ δείγμα σοβαρότητας. Στην Ελλάδα που όλα είναι άσπρα- μαύρα αυτά τα έχουμε γραμμένα. 
Το βασικότερο όμως, που μας λείπει στην Ελλάδα και γι'αυτό λέω πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι έτοιμη η κοινωνία, είναι το ότι η ομοφυλοφιλία δεν είναι κάτι εξωπραγματικό ή κωμικό ή ξένο από την καθημερινή ζωή. Κι η κοινωνική αποδοχή δεν έγινε από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και δεν ήρθε ουρανοκατέβατα και χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια. Προηγήθηκαν διάφορα άλλα ζητήματα τα οποία είχαν λυθεί με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο. Π.χ. για κάποια χρόνια η αγγλικανική εκκλησία συζήταγε το ζήτημα της ομοφυλοφιλίας των ιερέων (που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί είναι ζήτημα, εφόσον οι ιερείς είναι άγαμοι, αλλά λέει δεν είναι όλοι κλπ κλπ). Είχαμε τον άνθρωπο που έκανε τον Μπλαιρ πρωθυπουργό. Είχαμε καναδυό σήριαλ με σενάρια που δεν είχαν σκοπό να προκαλέσουν αντιδράσεις και να αυξήσουν τη θεαματικότητά τους. Το κυριότερο, τι ΔΕΝ είχαμε: δεν είχαμε για πρότυπα ή αντιπροσωπευτικά δείγματα γκέι συμπολιτών μας αυτά που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Μα κανείς δεν πιέζει την εκκλησία να τελεί ομοφυλοφιλικούς γάμους. Από πού προέκυψε πάλι αυτό και μας λες για το τι δεν δέχεται η αγγλικανική εκκλησία και πως αυτό είναι δείγμα σοβαρότητας που δεν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα; Εδώ δεν έχουμε την εκκλησία να ορίζει τα του οίκου της αλλά τα του κράτους. Προφανώς και θα παντρέψει όποιον θέλει η εκκλησία. Δικό της ζήτημα. Το ποιος θα παντρευτεί, γενικά, δεν είναι καθόλου δικό της ζήτημα. Ευτυχώς πλέον δεν μπορεί να παρεμβαίνει νομοθετικά και απειλεί μόνο ψηφολογικά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το κυριότερο, τι ΔΕΝ είχαμε: δεν είχαμε για πρότυπα ή αντιπροσωπευτικά δείγματα γκέι συμπολιτών μας αυτά που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα. Και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Ένα παράδειγμα;


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Ελληγενή, ό,τι θυμάσαι χαίρεσαι. 
Γιατί, γιατί, γιατί, γιατί γιατί γιατί θα πρέπει τώρα δηλαδή να καθίσω να σου εξηγήσω τι γράφω; ΑΜΑΝ πια!
Ορίστε η εξήγηση για να καταλάβεις το σκεπτικό των Άγγλων: άμα γινόταν νόμος του κράτους ο γάμος μεταξύ ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου, θα μπορούσε να επικαλεστεί κάποιος τη νομοθεσία περί διακρίσεων και να κάνει μια μήνυση στην Εκκλησία ότι δεν εφαρμόζει τους νόμους και ότι αυτό αποτελεί διάκριση εις βάρος ορισμένων πιστών της. Και να μπλέξουνε δικαστικά για τα επόμενα είκοσι χρόνια. Ακόμα χειρότερα για τις δημόσιες σχέσεις της χώρας, θα μπορούσε κάποιος θερμόαιμος να κάνει μήνυση στο τζαμί της γειτονιάς του. Οπότε το ξεκαθάρισαν: αν πας εσύ με τον αρραβωνιαστικό σου να κλείσεις μαγαζί για τη δεξίωση του γάμου σας και ο μαγαζάτορας σου πει δεν γουστάρω να σου νοικιάσω την αίθουσα γιατί δεν αναγνωρίζω γκέι γάμους, μπορείτε να του κάνετε μήνυση. Αν πας να κλείσεις την αίθουσα της εκκλησίας του χωριού για τον ίδιο λόγο και σου πει ο παπάς ότι δεν στη δίνει γιατί η εκκλησία δεν αναγνωρίζει το γάμο σου, δεν μπορείς να του κάνεις τίποτα. 
Και επειδή δεν κατάλαβες γιατί το αναφέρω: το αναφέρω μαζί με την ψηφοφορία κατά συνείδηση. Δείγμα του ότι και οι διαφωνίες είναι σεβαστές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ένα παράδειγμα;


Ανέφερα ήδη παράδειγμα, τον Μάντελσον.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ανέφερα ήδη παράδειγμα, τον Μάντελσον.


Εννοούσα ελληνικά παραδείγματα. Για να δούμε σε τι διαφέρουν.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 29, 2013)

Να κατεβάσουμε καλύτερη πρόταση, λοιπόν: μαζί με τα πιστοποιητικά γέννησης, να προσκομίζονται και πιστοποιητικά σεξουαλικών προτιμήσεων αλλά και τεκμήρια σεμνής προσωπικότητας και σοβαρής συμπεριφοράς σύμφωνης με τα χρηστά ήθη, αλλιώς να απαγορεύεται όχι μόνο δια νόμου ο γάμος, αλλά δια ροπάλου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2013)

Και μετά το σχόλιο της Μπέρνης, για να επανέρθω στη σοβαρή συζήτηση: πέραν του θρησκευτικού μέρους που αφορά τους πιστούς, ο γάμος αποτελεί ένα συμβόλαιο που ρυθμίζει τα δικαιώματα των μερών του απέναντι στο κράτος. Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει τρόπος ρύθμισης των κληρονομικών, ασφαλιστικών και άλλων δικαιωμάτων που απορρέουν από ένα τέτοιο συμβόλαιο με άλλο τρόπο (π.χ. με απλή δήλωση του εκάστοτε ενδιαφερόμενου) ώστε να μην χρειάζεται δήλωση του γάμου απέναντι στο κράτος, τότε το σωστό είναι να έχουν όλα τα ζευγάρια τα ίδια δικαιώματα, από τη στιγμή που είναι ικανά προς δικαιοπραξία. Όλα. Ας είναι ο άλλος μουστακαλής και ας φοράει καλσόν - αν αγαπάει τον άνθρωπό του και θέλει να κάνει μαζί του οικογένεια, ας κάνει. Δεν μπορεί κανείς να οριστεί ως τροχονόμος σοβαρότητας, «από 'δώ οι σοβαροί, παντρεύεστε», «από 'κεί οι άλλοι, δε μ' αρέσετε, θα παντρευτείτε όταν σοβαρευτείτε». Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε θα έπρεπε να απαγορευτεί ο γάμος/σύμφωνο συμβίωσης σχεδόν σε όλη την ελληνική σόου μπιζ (για να φέρω ένα μόνο παράδειγμα).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ε, ναι, κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο υπαινισσόμουν. Να κατεβάσουμε καλύτερη πρόταση, λοιπόν: μαζί με τα πιστοποιητικά γέννησης, να προσκομίζονται και πιστοποιητικά σεξουαλικών προτιμήσεων αλλά και τεκμήρια σεμνής προσωπικότητας και σοβαρής συμπεριφοράς σύμφωνης με τα χρηστά ήθη, αλλιώς να απαγορεύεται όχι μόνο δια νόμου ο γάμος, αλλά δια ροπάλου.


χαχαχα! Εέεετσι! Μη σου πω να γίνεται και στείρωση, να γλυτώσει κι η ράτσα!   

Έδιτ: το συν εκατό μου στο από πάνω της Παλάβρας. 

Και πέρα από την ουσία του ζητήματος, με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ η ανάμιξη της εκκλησίας σε πολιτικά και κοινωνικά θέματα. Η δήλωση, δηλαδή, και μόνο, του μουρλοπολίτη ότι "καμία κυβέρνηση δεν είναι πάνω από το ευαγγέλιο", μόνο δημοκρατία δεν θυμίζει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ για όλες τις εξηγήσεις που δώσατε. Κάποια ερωτήματά μου ήταν ρητορικά, αλλά είχα άγνοια της νομικής διάστασης: πίστευα ότι είχε τακτοποιηθεί το θέμα. Θεωρώ αδιανόητο να θέλουν να ζήσουν μαζί δυο άνθρωποι και να διαθέσουν όπως θέλουν το χρόνο τους, το χρήμα τους και το κρεβάτι τους, και να πρέπει να μοιραστούν τις επιθυμίες τους με το κράτος των σοβαροφανών υποκριτών και την εκκλησία των απομονωμένων στον κόσμο τους. Μπορώ να καταλάβω, στις παρούσες συνθήκες, κάποιους δισταγμούς σε δικαιώματα που μας έκανε η φτώχια να αμφισβητούμε, π.χ. συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα. Πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι έτοιμη να δεχτεί ένα προφανές δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα. Αρκεί να μη δίνουμε υπερβολική σημασία στους κρωγμούς ορισμένων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Ομοφυλόφιλος πολιτικός είναι ο Γρηγόρης Βαλλιανάτος, που είναι πρόεδρος της ΦιΣ, που κατέβηκε με την Δράση του Στέφανου Μάνου στις δυο τελευταίες εκλογές. Λοιπόν; Περιμένω να δω τι θα πεις παρακάτω.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Περιμένω να δω τι θα πεις παρακάτω.



Να πω εγώ, να πω, κύριε;

«Άγιος ο Θεός, άγιος ισχυρός, άγιος αθάνατος, ελέησον ημάς. Κύριε ελέησον, κύριε ελέησον, κύριε ελέησον». 

Όμως το πολύ το κυριελέησον το βαριέται κι ο Θεός.

Ο παπάς ο παχύς αδυνάτισε, γιατί δεν έτρωγε πια τόσο μπαξίσι απ' τους γάμους. Δεν έχει ανάγκη όμως αυτός, γιατί μήνας μπαίνει μήνας βγαίνει, απ' την τσέπη μας θα τρώει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2013)

Διάβασα στα πεταχτά το άρθρο του Φαήλου Κρανιδιώτη (δεν το συνιστώ), το οποίο έχει την εξής λογική του λοβοτομημένου:

_Έχουμε σοβαρά προβλήματα και συζητάμε για ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Τέλος πάντων όμως, θα σας κάνω τη χάρη: γάμος = νυφικό, χωρίς νυφικό δε γίνεται. Επίσης, γάμος = δύο γονείς, άρα παιδιά που έχουν ορφανέψει ή έχουν πάρει διαζύγιο οι γονείς τους και μεγαλώνουν με τον ένα ή με κανένα δεν υπάρχουν. Τρίτον, αγαπάμε τα ζώα, τους γκέι και τις γυναίκες. Και τέταρτον, άμα είσαι γκέι φοράς φτερά και πούπουλα._


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Palavra said:


> διάβασα στα πεταχτά το άρθρο του Φαήλου Κρανιδιώτη



Μόλις έκανα το λάθος και το διάβασα. Ευτυχώς δεν είχα καμμιά δουλειά σήμερα και έτσι κάθομαι τώρα να φάω, αλλιώς θα είχα κάνει εμετό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εν προκειμένω, απειλεί χριστιανούς με αφορισμό για ένα ζήτημα που ΔΕΝ αφορά χριστιανούς (απ' την στιγμή που η εκκλησία δεν αποδέχεται τους ομοφυλόφιλους, δεν νοούνται και ως χριστιανοί ή τουλάχιστον η εκκλησία δεν τους δέχεται για χριστιανούς).


Ωραίο επιχείρημα αυτό! Ευχαριστώ! :)



Hellegennes said:


> Η εκκλησία με αυτόν τον τρόπο θέλει να έχει λόγο όχι μόνο στο δικό της ποιμνίο αλλά στο τι θα κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε πολίτης του κράτους, χριστιανός ή μη.


Ω ναι, αυτό είναι το μέγα πρόβλημα.

Με το αποτεφρωτήριο ας πούμε είναι τελείως ξεκάθαρο: αφού η ίδια η εκκλησία δεν δέχεται την καύση, είναι δεδομένο ότι οι δικοί της πιστοί δεν θα καούν. Ποιο το πρόβλημά της με τα αποτεφρωτήρια λοιπόν; Δεν της φτάνει που δεν καίγονται οι δικοί της, δε θέλει να αφήσει να καούν ούτε οι άλλοι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Επειδή σβήστηκε η απάντησή μου στον Ελληγενή περί Βαλλιανάτου: ο Βαλλιανάτος δεν είναι εκλεγμένος πολιτικός αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και δεν έχει αναλάβει ποτέ υπουργείο. Επιπλέον, έχω είκοσι χρόνια που ακούω μόνο για τον Βαλλιανάτο. Κανένας άλλος δεν θέλει να γίνει ακτιβιστής- φίρμα σαν τον Βαλλιανάτο;

Πιο σοβαρά πάντως, έγινε αναφορά πιο πάνω σε άρθρο του Φαήλου Κρανιδιώτη. Δεν το έχω διαβάσει, αλλά από τα σχόλια κατάλαβα περίπου το πνεύμα του. Ας πούμε λοιπόν πως έχουμε 200 βουλευτές με παρόμοιες απόψεις ή ότι 200 βουλευτές έχουν πει ότι θα ψηφίσουν ό,τι τους πει ο Φαήλος, οπότε έχουμε έναν. Πώς του αλλάζουν γνώμη; Το ζήτημα έχει κάποια σχέση με αυτά που διαβάζω σήμερα, οπότε δεν είναι τελείως τυχαίο, αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω απόψεις. Τι θα έκανε η Παλ ή η Μπέρνι; Εννοείται ότι δεν γίνεται να τον δέσουμε σε μια καρέκλα και να του ρίχνουμε χαστούκια μέχρι να αλλάξει γνώμη ή να τον απειλήσουμε ή να τον εκβιάσουμε. 

Κι εδώ είναι που οι ειδικοί λένε ότι μετράνε τα θετικά πρότυπα. Ανοίγεις την τηλεόρασή σου στην Ελλάδα και τι βλέπεις; Κωμωδίες που υπάρχει ένας γκέι χαρακτήρας κατά τα πρότυπα του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου της δεκαετίας του '60. Δεν έχουμε ξεκολλήσει ακόμα από αυτό το πρότυπο. Το οποίο στην εποχή του μπορεί να ήταν τολμηρό και πρωτοποριακό, δεν ξέρω. Σήμερα πάντως δεν είναι. 

ΥΓ Και μη νομίζετε ότι εδώ έγιναν όλα από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Μέχρι το 1968 αν ήσουν ομοφυλόφιλος στο ΗΒ πήγαινες φυλακή μόνο κι μόνο γιατί υπήρχες. Πώς σε μια-δυο γενιές άλλαξαν τα ήθη τόσο πολύ; Όχι με μπλα μπλα περί ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων. Ούτε με αποξένωση όποιου διαφωνούσε.
ΥΓ2 Και όχι, δεν έχουμε φτάσει στη νιρβάνα. Το βαφτιστήρι μου (πρώτη δημοτικού) το κορόιδευαν στο σχολείο οι συμμαθητές του ότι φοράει ροζ πουκάμισο που είναι λέει γκέι- που σίγουρα τα μικρά δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει, αλλά το έχουν ακούσει. Εκεί είναι που λες μα καλά, τι ακούνε αυτά τα παιδιά στο σπίτι, και μιλάμε για την ίδια κοινωνία που κάνει τόση φασαρία υπέρ των γκέι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

> (απ' την στιγμή που η εκκλησία δεν αποδέχεται τους ομοφυλόφιλους, δεν νοούνται και ως χριστιανοί ή τουλάχιστον η εκκλησία δεν τους δέχεται για χριστιανούς).



Έλλη, νομίζω έχεις μπερδευτεί λίγο, η εκκλησία όλους τους θεωρεί αμαρτωλούς. Επομένως οι ομοφυλόφιλοι είναι αμαρτωλοί χριστιανοί που μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να μετανοήσουν. Δε νομίζω να έχει βγάλει καμιά απόφαση ότι οι ομοφυλόφιλοι αυτόματα αφορίζονται.
Ειδικά με τις ευκαιρίες που δίνει το ζήτημα για να μετανοήσει κανείς, να απέχει από τα εγκόσμια κλπ κλπ.


----------



## crystal (Nov 30, 2013)

Πάντως καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι, η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα; Ναι, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν παγιωμένη αντίληψη ενάντια στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι η μέση "θείτσα" που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω δεν πολυασχολείται και δεν θα την ένοιαζε κιόλας, αν δεν άκουγε τέτοια κηρύγματα μίσους από τον τραγόπαπα που της μοστράρει για βοσκός. Δεν θα έπαιρνε θέση. Δεν θα ήταν τόσο κατά. Πιθανότατα θα υιοθετούσε τη στάση "μακριά απ' τον κ**ο μας κι όπου θέλει ας είναι". Ίσως τελικά δεν φταίει τόσο η μέση αντίληψη του νεοέλληνα για τους γκέι, όσο αυτά που ακούει για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα από εκείνους που ο ίδιος έχει μάθει να σέβεται. Ναι οκέι, μπορεί η εικόνα που έχει να είναι μια καρικατούρα λόγω της τηλεόρασης, όπως ανέφερε η SBE, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτή η εικόνα είναι αρκετή για να του σηκωθεί η τρίχα αν περάσει ο νόμος.

Πολλές φορές όταν συζητάω με μεγαλύτερους ανθρώπους προσπαθώ να θυμάμαι ότι οι αντιλήψεις τους δεν σημαίνουν ότι είναι κακοί άνθρωποι, αλλά ότι έχουν μεγαλώσει αλλιώς. Βλέπε π.χ. τη γιαγιά μου που ζαρώνει περιφρονητικά τη μύτη της όταν λέει "τοιούτος": δεν είναι μαυρόψυχη αλλά γεννήθηκε το '30, τι να κάνουμε τώρα. Αν περάσει ο νόμος, θα κουνήσει το κεφάλι της και θα πάψει να ασχολείται, κι αν ζήσει άλλα 15 χρόνια μπορεί και να το συνηθίσει κιόλας.

Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Ότι για μένα το θέμα είναι καθαρά πολιτικό. Όσοι βουλευτές μοστράρονται ως ανοιχτόμυαλοι και φιλελεύθεροι πρέπει να ψηφίσουν τώρα. Οι υπόλοιποι νομίζω δεν πρέπει να αγχώνονται και πολύ ότι θα χάσουν ψηφαλάκια αν ταχθούν υπέρ - εκτός κι αν ο μέσος Έλληνας αποδειχθεί τόσο ανισόρροπος, που τους έχει συγχωρέσει τα πάντα αλλά αποφασίσει να πατήσει πόδι σ' αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι, νομίζω ότι η κοινωνία έχει ήδη αποδεχτεί ως έννοια το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης· θέλω να πω, το νομικό του κομμάτι, τα κληρονομικά, τα συνταξιοδοτικά, τα κοινωνικά. Δεν είναι έξω του κόσμου τούτου η ελληνική κοινωνία, ξέρει τι γίνεται. Γι' αυτό και αν προσέξετε λίγο τον δημόσιο διάλογο, εντέχνως κατευθύνεται στο «και αν ζητήσουν τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια να μεγαλώσουν παιδιά, τι θα γίνει τότε; Με τι πρότυπα θα μεγαλώσουν;»

Κι εκεί πια, η υποκρισία χτυπάει ροδοκεραμιδοπορφυροκόκκινο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2013)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να δω μια δημοσκόπηση γι' αυτό. Από την άλλη, για τα πρότυπα που προβάλλει η τηλεόραση φταίει πάλι η πολιτική. Ή μάλλον φταίει *και* η πολιτική.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2013)

Να διευκρινήσω ότι δε νομίζω ότι μόνο η τηλεόραση είναι το πρόβλημα. Η τηλεόραση είναι κατά κάποιον τρόπο καθρέφτης μας. Αλλά είναι και μέσο ενημέρωσης και παιδείας. Πέτυχα νωρίτερα ένα επεισόδιο του Glee, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει το πρόγραμμα αυτό. Κι είχα πει νομίζω ότι δεν μου αρέσει που είναι τόσο φτιαχτή η σύνθεση του υποτιθέμενου σχολείου ώστε να περιλαμβάνει κάθε πιθανή περίπτωση μαθητή, κι όλοι ζουν αρμονικά. ΟΚ, δεν πρόκειται για ντοκιμαντέρ, ψυχαγωγική εκπομπή είναι. Αλλά περνάει κάποια κοινωνικά μηνύματα. Τα οποία για τον Έλληνα θεατή είναι απλώς διαφήμιση του τι γίνεται αλλού, όχι μέρος της συζήτησης τι γίνεται σ'εμάς. 

Συμφωνώ με την Κρυσταλ ότι οι περισσότεροι μιας ηλικίας δεν πρόκειται να σκάσουν ιδιαίτερα. Άλλωστε δεν ανακαλύψαμε εμείς τον τροχό. Επειδή οι γονείς μας κι οι παππούδες μας δεν συζητάγανε μπροστά μας ορισμένα ζητήματα δεν σημαίνει ότι είχαν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα γι'αυτά ή ότι όλοι είχαν τις ίδιες απόψεις. 

Αλλά νομίζω ότι η ομάδα που έχει πρόβλημα με την ομοφυλοφιλία γενικότερα είναι οι άντρες μέσης ηλικίας. Και οι βουλευτές μας σε γενικές γραμμές είναι άντρες μέσης ηλικίας. Οπότε δε νομίζω ότι η εκκλησία τους επηρεάζει και τόσο- θέλουν και επηρεάζονται κι η εκκλησία είναι καλό άλλοθι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι καλά τα λέει η Κρίσταλ, αλλά το θέμα είναι γιατί πιάνει το κήρυγμα μίσους του τραγόπαπα, γιατί είναι δηλαδή τόσο εύφορο το έδαφος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2013)

Να υποθέσω ότι προφανώς έχετε ακούσει για την πολιτική δύναμη της εκκλησίας; Αν ναι, πώς νομίζετε ότι εκδηλώνεται;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι καλά τα λέει η Κρίσταλ, αλλά το θέμα είναι γιατί πιάνει το κήρυγμα μίσους του τραγόπαπα, γιατί είναι δηλαδή τόσο εύφορο το έδαφος;



Νομίζω ότι για να το απαντήσουμε αυτό θα πρέπει να δούμε πόσο πιάνει στ' αλήθεια το κήρυγμά του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2013)

Από τον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή:

Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι η ψηφοθηρία της Ν.Δ., ο φόβος μην τυχόν χαθούν οι κάποιες λίγες χιλιάδες ψήφοι που επηρεάζει ο Αγιος Πειραιώς, επιτρέπει στον κάθε Σεραφείμ να επεκτείνει τη θρησκευτική εξουσία του εκεί όπου δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει καμία θέση: στο κοσμικό κράτος. Αυτό το κράτος, αν δεν απατώμαι, δεν θεωρεί την ομοφυλοφιλική σχέση μεταξύ συναινούντων ενηλίκων αδίκημα - ειδάλλως κάτι θα προέβλεπε σχετικώς ο Ποινικός Κώδικας. Επίσης, η Βουλή έχει ψηφίσει το 2005 νόμο ο οποίος απαγορεύει τις διακρίσεις εξαιτίας και του γενετήσιου προσανατολισμού. Εφόσον, επομένως, οι ομοφυλόφιλοι αποκλείονται από τις καθαρά πρακτικές διευκολύνσεις που παρέχει σε όλους τους άλλους το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, αυτό δεν συνιστά διάκριση εις βάρος τους και παραχώρηση της Πολιτείας εις βάρος της ισονομίας; Η γραφικότητα είναι κατανοητή και -γιατί όχι- ευπρόσδεκτη όσο είναι ακίνδυνη. Από το σημείο όμως όπου επιβάλλει τους όρους της στην πραγματικότητα γίνεται αποκρουστική.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_29/11/2013_529994


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2013)

Αυτό που λέει ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω έχει ενδιαφέρον. Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κανένα πείραμα, στο οποίο να φαίνεται η επιρροή της εκκλησίας; Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται πείραμα, έχουμε παραδείγματα. Ταυτότητες, πολιτικός γάμος κλπ. Κι από τα παραδείγματα βλέπουμε ότι σε γενικές γραμμές οι πολίτες καμιά φορά έχουν απόψεις που συμπίπτουν με της εκκλησίας και καμιά φορά όχι. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα τις πιο πολλές φορές όχι. Για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα η εκκλησία είναι μια χαρά άλλοθι για κάθε πικράμενο. 

Μια ματιά στις στατιστικές με έβγαλε στο Ευρωβαρόμετρο του 2006, όπου μόνο το 7% των Ελλήνων ήταν υπέρ των γάμων ομοφυλόφιλων (λιγότεροι από όσους θα δήλωναν φανατικοί οπαδοί της εκκλησίας). Δε νομίζω ότι το 7% θα έχει γίνει 50% μέσα σε έξι- εφτά χρόνια, το πολύ να έχει γίνει 20%. Που σημαίνει ότι όταν έλεγα πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ο κόσμος δεν είχα άδικο. Με το 80% κατά δεν νομοθετείς εύκολα. Αντίστοιχα, στις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες τα ποσοστά υπέρ την ίδια χρονιά ήταν 80% κι ο μέσος όρος για την ΕΕ 44% *. 

Πολιτικές ακροβασίες που θα είχα προτείνει να γίνουν πριν μερικά χρόνια, αν ήμουνα πολιτικός: να ξεκινούσαμε με την αναγνώριση των γάμων που έχουν γίνει σε άλλες χώρες (όπως κάνει το Μεξικό και άλλες χώρες). Θα είχαμε για λίγο την γκρίνια ότι αναγκάζονται να πάνε στο εξωτερικό να παντρευτούνε οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι, αλλά θα ήταν καλό ενδιάμεσο στάδιο για να συνηθίσουν την ιδέα όσοι γκρινιάζουν. Αλλά αυτά χρειάζονται μακροχρόνιο σχεδιασμό κι από αυτό πάσχουμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν βοηθάει η λογική όποιος δεν είναι μαζί μας είναι εχθρός μας. Υπάρχουν τόσες ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις.


----------



## rogne (Dec 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μια ματιά στις στατιστικές με έβγαλε στο Ευρωβαρόμετρο του 2006, όπου μόνο το 7% των Ελλήνων ήταν υπέρ των γάμων ομοφυλόφιλων (λιγότεροι από όσους θα δήλωναν φανατικοί οπαδοί της εκκλησίας). Δε νομίζω ότι το 7% θα έχει γίνει 50% μέσα σε έξι- εφτά χρόνια, το πολύ να έχει γίνει 20%. Που σημαίνει ότι όταν έλεγα πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ο κόσμος δεν είχα άδικο. Με το 80% κατά δεν νομοθετείς εύκολα.



Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε άλλες δημοσκοποήσεις το 80% των Ελλήνων δηλώνουν κατά των μνημονίων, δεν βλέπω όμως αυτό να έχει εμποδίσει τους νομοθέτες. Και είναι κομματάκι σοβαρότερο θέμα η συνολική οικονομική οργάνωση της χώρας... Γενικά, κανένας εχέφρων νομοθέτης δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του βάσει δημοσκοπήσεων. Το πολύ-πολύ να κάνει επικοινωνιακή πολιτική βάσει αυτών.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Και φυσικά εντελώς διαφορετικές απαντήσεις θα πάρουν εντελώς διαφορετικές ερωτήσεις, π.χ. «Θα αλλάξει σε κάτι η ζωή σας αν επιτραπεί σε ζευγάρια ομοφύλων να ορίζουν όπως επιθυμούν τα της περιουσίας τους;». Διαφορά στα αποτελέσματα θα είχαμε ακόμα και με την απλούστατη αντιστροφή: αν, αντί για «Είστε υπέρ του γάμου μεταξύ ομοφυλοφίλων», ρωτούσαν «Είστε εναντίον του γάμου μεταξύ ομοφυλοφίλων;».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2013)

Πράγματι, η έξυπνη διατύπωση δίνει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Π.χ. στο "είστε κατά" θα είχε περισσότερα ΔΞ/ΔΑ. Πάντως και στο ΗΒ το αντίστοιχο ποσοστό υπέρ ήταν λίγο πάνω από το 50%. Δεν νομίζω ότι εύκολα γίνεται μεγαλύτερο το ποσοστό αν δεν περάσει τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία εφαρμογής. Φαντάζομαι ότι πριν δοθεί ψήφος στις γυναίκες δεν ήταν και πάρα πολύ υπέρ το άλλο μισό της κοινωνίας. Και οι γυναίκες δεν είναι μειονότητα, είναι το 50% του πληθυσμού.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Προφανώς η έρευνα έγινε με τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις σε όλες τις χώρες*. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει μπόλικο υλικό ονλάιν, που εξηγεί και πως επιλέγονται οι ερωτήσεις και ποιές ερωτήσεις είναι οι καταλληλότερες για να καταλάβεις τι πιστεύει ο άλλος. Διάλεξα την έρευνα του Ευρωβαρόμετρου γιατί υπέθεσα ότι θα είναι η πιο προσεγμένη. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες που δίνουν διαφορετικά ποσοστά, όλα λίγο- πολύ στο ίδιο πνεύμα: σε όλες οι Έλληνες βρίσκονται πολύ κάτω από το μέσο όρο της ΕΕ και πολύ μακριά όχι μόνο από το 50% αλλά κι από το 40, κι από το 30. 

Δεν βλέπω τον ίδιο σκεπτικισμό όταν η δημοσκόπηση δείχνει ποσοστά κομμάτων. Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο δε γίνεται. 

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί με το που γίνεται αναφορά σε δημοσκοπήσεις αρχίζουμε τις γενικότητες περί δημοσκοπήσεων (και βάζω και αυτό το μήνυμα στις γενικότητες). Όλοι ξέρουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα των δημοσκοπήσεων, γιατί να καθίσουμε να τα επαναλάβουμε, ξεφεύγοντας από το θέμα; 

* Ελληγενή αντιρρησία, τις ερωτήσεις δεν τις ανάφερα, μόνο το συμπέρασμά τους, οπότε δεν ξέρεις τι ρώτησαν, υποθέσεις κάνεις. Επίσης, αν σταματήσεις να διαβάζεις στα πεταχτά και αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις κανονικά θα δεις ότι λέω τι πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει πριν μερικά χρόνια. Προφανώς σου ξέφυγαν οι χρονικοί προσδιορισμοί. Πιο αργή ανάγνωση την επόμενη. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Όταν αναφερόμαστε στις δημοσκοπήσεις, συνήθως αναφέρουμε το άσκοπο της ερώτησης "ποιον θεωρείτε καταλληλότερο για πρωθυπουργό", όμως η ερώτηση "τι θα ψηφίσεις αν γίνουν τώρα εκλογές" δεν έχει διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις και αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο διαφορετικό εκεί είναι ο λόγος που ψηφίζεις το κόμμα και πολλές φορές οι δημοσκοπήσεις το καταγράφουν κι αυτό κι έτσι μπορείς να βγάλεις καλύτερα συμπεράσματα για το πόσοι είναι οι οπαδοί ενός κόμματος, ποιοι πείθονται, ποιοι θεωρούν ότι δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή, κτλ.

Κατά τα άλλα, το προηγούμενό μου μήνυμα ήταν συνέχεια σ' αυτό που έγραψε ο nickel, δεν είχε σχέση με αυτά που έγραψες εσύ. Αλλά μιας και το αναφέρεις, το 2006 είναι πολύ μακρινό σε σχέση μ' αυτό το θέμα. Έτσι, για σύγκριση, στο περσινό ευρωβαρόμετρο υπήρχε μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το πόσο άνετα θα ένιωθες αν κάποιο ομοφυλόφιλο ή αμφισεξουαλικό άτομο κατείχε το υψηλότερο πολιτικό αξίωμα. Με βαθμολογία από το 1 ως το 10, η Ελλάδα σκόραρε 4,5. Θα μου πεις δεν είναι η ίδια ερώτηση, αν και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση είναι πολύ πιο βαριά απ' αυτήν σχετικά με τον γάμο, για πάρα πολλούς λόγους.

Όπως και να 'χει, η έρευνα του Ευρωβαρόμετρου δεν είναι σταθμισμένη κατά ηλικία. Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε αρκετά γερασμένο πληθυσμό που παραμορφώνει τα αποτελέσματα. Θα μου πεις ότι αφού είναι υπαρκτός πληθυσμός οφείλει να μετράει, αλλά φυσικά και δεν δέχεσαι να εξαρτάται η εξέλιξη της χώρας και το μέλλον μας από παλαιολιθικές αντιλήψεις, μόνο και μόνο γιατί οι γηραιότεροι είναι περισσότεροι. Τις εξελίξεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τις οδηγούν οι νεότερες γενιές, αλλιώς είμαστε καταδικασμένοι. Ως εκ τούτου, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω και μια τρίτη, παλιότερη μελέτη (1999) που δείχνει ότι ανάμεσα στα άτομα άνω των 50 το 85% θεωρεί την ομοφυλοφιλία "αδικαιολόγητη" ενώ το ποσοστό αυτό πέφτει στο 45% στα άτομα κάτω των 30 (σημερινά άτομα κάτω των 45).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...φυσικά και δεν δέχεσαι να εξαρτάται η εξέλιξη της χώρας και το μέλλον μας από παλαιολιθικές αντιλήψεις, μόνο και μόνο γιατί οι γηραιότεροι είναι περισσότεροι. Τις εξελίξεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τις οδηγούν οι νεότερες γενιές, αλλιώς είμαστε καταδικασμένοι.


Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη, αν όμως υποθέσουμε ότι θέλουμε να την υλοποιήσουμε, πώς θα το κάναμε; Βάζοντας συντελεστή 0,5 στην ψήφο των γέρων; 

Απροπό, συχνά σκέφτομαι ακριβώς το αντίστροφο: ότι οι υπερβολικά νέοι (18-24 ας πούμε) έχουν ελάχιστη εμπειρία και υπερβολικό ενθουσιασμό και συχνά παρασύρονται σε αποφάσεις παρορμητικές και θερμοκέφαλες που δεν είναι ίσως ό,τι καλύτερο για μια μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμη χάραξη πολιτικής. 

Βρε μήπως ανήκουμε στη μέση ηλικία; :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη, αν όμως υποθέσουμε ότι θέλουμε να την υλοποιήσουμε, πώς θα το κάναμε; Βάζοντας συντελεστή 0,5 στην ψήφο των γέρων;
> 
> Απροπό, συχνά σκέφτομαι ακριβώς το αντίστροφο: ότι οι υπερβολικά νέοι (18-24 ας πούμε) έχουν ελάχιστη εμπειρία και υπερβολικό ενθουσιασμό και συχνά παρασύρονται σε αποφάσεις παρορμητικές και θερμοκέφαλες που δεν είναι ίσως ό,τι καλύτερο για μια μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμη χάραξη πολιτικής.


Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι το μύθο που θέλει τους νεότερους πιο προοδευτικούς, ψαγμένους και ριζοσπαστικούς στις ιδέες τους. Να κοιτάζαμε λίγο τα πραγματικά γεγονότα; Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει --αν εξετάσει κανείς τις αξίες του σημερινού μέσου εικοσιπεντάρη, μάλλον πιο πίσω φαίνονται από τη γενιά, πχ, του '60.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη, αν όμως υποθέσουμε ότι θέλουμε να την υλοποιήσουμε, πώς θα το κάναμε; Βάζοντας συντελεστή 0,5 στην ψήφο των γέρων;
> 
> Απροπό, συχνά σκέφτομαι ακριβώς το αντίστροφο: ότι οι υπερβολικά νέοι (18-24 ας πούμε) έχουν ελάχιστη εμπειρία και υπερβολικό ενθουσιασμό και συχνά παρασύρονται σε αποφάσεις παρορμητικές και θερμοκέφαλες που δεν είναι ίσως ό,τι καλύτερο για μια μεσο-μακροπρόθεσμη χάραξη πολιτικής.
> 
> Βρε μήπως ανήκουμε στη μέση ηλικία; :twit:



Αν και δεν σκεφτόμουν το θέμα της ψήφου, δεν θα διαφωνούσα καθόλου να άλλαζε το όριο ηλικίας προς τα πάνω, ας πούμε στα 23. Το έχω ξαναπεί κιόλας.



bernardina said:


> Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι το μύθο που θέλει τους νεότερους πιο προοδευτικούς, ψαγμένους και ριζοσπαστικούς στις ιδέες τους. Να κοιτάζαμε λίγο τα πραγματικά γεγονότα; Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει --αν εξετάσει κανείς τις αξίες του σημερινού μέσου εικοσιπεντάρη, μάλλον πιο πίσω φαίνονται από τη γενιά, πχ, του '60.



Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς προοδευτικούς και ριζοσπαστικούς. Οι νεότερες γενιές *είναι *πιο προοδευτικές αλλά πατάνε σε ρεαλιστικότερες βάσεις, με την γνώση των όσων έχουν συμβεί και δοκιμαστεί. Αν θες πες ότι είμαστε πιο πεσιμιστές, πάντως πιο συντηρητικοί δεν είμαστε και είμαι έτοιμος να σ'το αποδείξω για οποιοδήποτε θέμα θέλεις*. Αυτό που μάλλον αντιλαμβάνεσαι σαν λιγότερο προοδευτισμό είναι ότι η απόσταση μεταξύ συντηρητικών και ριζοσπαστών είναι πολύ μικρότερη, η σημερινή κοινωνία είναι πολύ πιο ομογενοποιημένη. Επίσης την αίσθηση αυτή σου την εντείνει η ύπαρξη του Ίντερνετ, το οποίο είναι κατεξοχήν πεδίο που εκφράζονται οι πιο ακραίες απόψεις ενώ οι πιο μετριοπαθείς ή προοδευτικοί συμμετέχουν λιγότερο στο ενεργό κομμάτι του (Web 2.0).


* εξάλλου αυτό που ανέφερα παραπάνω για το αν η ομοφυλοφιλία είναι "αδικαιολόγητη" αποτελεί έξοχο παράδειγμα. Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να δούμε και τις απόψεις σχετικά με τα έθιμα και την θρησκεία.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Οι φίλοι μας, τα γκέι, της Ξένιας Κουναλάκη από την Καθημερινή.

Στις προβολές της ταινίας «Η ζωή της Αντέλ», όταν φτάνουν οι ερωτικές σκηνές, το κοινό χαχανίζει με την αμηχανία μαθητών έκτης δημοτικού. Ενίοτε κάποιος από τους θεατές κατρακυλά σε ομοφοβικό παραλήρημα κι εγκαταλείπει την αίθουσα. Σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή για την αντίστοιχη «Αντέλ του Κολωνού», πολίτες μιλούν για τους ομοφυλόφιλους σαν να μιλούν για κατοικίδια. Αναμασώντας ψυχρά κλισέ, είναι λες και τους αντιμετωπίζουν σαν «τους καλύτερους φίλους των ανθρώπων».
[...]
Μέσα σε αυτό ο κλίμα η πολιτεία, παραδόξως, «ξέχασε» να συμπεριλάβει στον αντιρατσιστικό νόμο τους γκέι. Πιθανότατα δεν θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ρατσισμού απέναντι στους ομοφυλόφιλους. Μόλις πριν από λίγους μήνες, όμως, οι χρυσαυγίτες έπαιζαν «Πάκμαν» με ομοφυλόφιλα ζευγάρια στο Ζάππειο. 
[...]​
Αυτό που συχνά ξεχνάω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις είναι οι εσωτερικές αντιφάσεις πολλών ανθρώπων. Για παράδειγμα, αγαπημένη οικογενειακή φίλη που θα τρέξει να σε βοηθήσει αν χρειαστείς κάτι, αν αρχίσει να σου εκθέτει τις απόψεις της για την ομοφιλοφυλία και για το πώς πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται (προσέξτε τη διατύπωση, λες και είναι πρόβλημα και λες και πέφτει κανενός λόγος) λές «Ωχ, χρυσαυγίτισσα». Το ίδιο μου έχει συμβεί και με άλλους αγαπημένους ανθρώπους, που -χειρότερα- είναι στην ηλικία μου. 

Κι αυτό είναι που με θυμώνει και που με απογοητεύει ταυτόχρονα: αυτή η ευμενής συναίνεση, ο άνθρωπος που δεν θα πάρει την πέτρα να την πετάξει πρώτος αλλά που χαίρεται, επικροτεί και επιδοκιμάζει το συντηρητισμό της κοινωνίας. Και μπορεί γι' αυτό να φταίει η παιδεία, να φταίει η εκκλησία, να φταίει η ανατροφή, αλλά φταίει και ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος που δεν δείχνει ενσυναίσθηση, που δεν μπαίνει στη θέση του άλλου να σκεφτεί ότι έχει κι αυτός ψυχή, και θέλει κι αυτός τα ίδια δικαιώματα με όλους. Που, στο κάτω κάτω, θα έπρεπε να σκεφτεί ότι προστατεύοντας τις μειοψηφίες προστατεύει και τον εαυτό του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Σε σχέση με τις δημοσκοπήσεις, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε πει ότι σε θέματα ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων η πολιτεία δεν κοιτάζει τις πλειοψηφίες όπως τις δίνουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις ούτε κάνει δημοψηφίσματα, αλλά φροντίζει να συνταχθεί όσο γίνεται πιο ομαλά με το ευρύτερο zeitgeist της κοινότητας στην οποία είναι ενταγμένη. Σιγά μη ρωτήσουμε τον κάθε καθυστερημένο αν πρέπει να ισχύσουν και εδώ τα δικαιώματα των ανθρώπων. Θυμηθείτε τις ταυτότητες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Και με τις υπογραφές μειοψηφία ήταν όμως αυτοί που ήθελαν το θρήσκευμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μέσα σε αυτό ο κλίμα η πολιτεία, παραδόξως, «ξέχασε» να συμπεριλάβει στον αντιρατσιστικό νόμο τους γκέι.



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος η διατύπωση, αλλά η ελληνική νομοθεσία έχει νομοθετήσει κατά των διακρίσεων με βάση τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει σε τι διαφέρει αυτό στην πράξη, γιατι εγώ είμαι από άλλο χωριό;

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν οι Έλληνες διαφέρουν από τους άλλους άντρες (νομίζω όχι), αλλά στο ΗΒ ερωτικές σκηνές μεταξύ γυναικών σε ταινία στο σινεμά θα έκαναν το κοινό όχι να χαχανίζει αλλά να παρακολουθεί πιο προσεκτικά. ;)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η πρόσφατη απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού δικαστηρίου περί συμφώνου συμβίωσης, για την οποία έχω ακούσει αντιφατικά διάφορα, που με έκαναν να καθίσω χτες το βράδυ να την διαβάσω, }"]εδώ είναι. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που εκτός από δύο ιδιώτες και μία οργάνωση, όλοι οι άλλοι που προσέφυγαν ζήτησαν ανωνυμία. Αυτό λέει πολλά και για αυτούς, και για την κοινωνία που ζούνε. 

Τώρα, σχετικά με την τελευταία παράγραφο της Παλ πιο πάνω, ενσυναίσθηση. Ενδιαφέρουσα έννοια. Δεν την έχουμε στην Ελλάδα για χίλια δυο θέματα. Αν κρίνω από τις περιπτώσεις γνωστών μου Ελλήνων ομοφυλόφιλων εν ΗΒ, και οι ίδιοι και οι οικογένειές τους στην Ελλάδα ακολουθούν την τακτική _δε ρωτάω, δεν θέλω να ξέρω_. Και αυτή νομίζω είναι γενικά η τακτική όλης της κοινωνίας στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό δεν δείχνει μίσος, δείχνει αμηχανία. Ε, η λύση για την αμηχανία σε όλα τα ζητήματα στην Ελλάδα έιναι τα σπρώχνουμε κάτω απο το χαλί.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος η διατύπωση, αλλά η ελληνική νομοθεσία έχει νομοθετήσει κατά των διακρίσεων με βάση τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει σε τι διαφέρει αυτό στην πράξη, γιατι εγώ είμαι από άλλο χωριό;


Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση για τον αντιρατσιστικό νόμο. Η νομοθεσία εν γένει περιλαμβάνει διάσπαρτες απαγορεύσεις κατά των διακρίσεων. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, ο νόμος 3304/05 απαγορεύει τις διακρίσεις μεταξύ άλλων και στην εργασία. Δεν περιλαμβάνει ωστόσο πρόβλεψη κατά της ρατσιστικής βίας, πράγμα που εξάλλου δεν κάνει για όλες τις μορφές διακρίσεων - δεν υπάρχει ας πούμε πουθενά πρόβλεψη για το hate speech.

Περισσότερα στον Ηλεδικηγόρο:
 Μερικές σκέψεις για τον αντιρατσιστικό Ν.927/1979 
 Η ευρωπαϊκή υποχρέωση συμπερίληψης του σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού στο αντιρατσιστικό νομοσχέδιο 

Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις είναι περιπωσιολογικά, στο δικό σου περιβάλλον μπορεί να είναι όλοι πολιτισμένοι. Γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων και των δύο φύλων που έχουν κινδυνεύσει, έχουν κακοποιηθεί ή έχουν υποστεί δημόσια διαπόμπευση ή άλλου είδους απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά, του τύπου «κάνε πιο κει μην με κολλήσεις τίποτα», μεταξύ άλλων και από την ίδια τους την οικογένεια. Αυτό δεν δείχνει αμηχανία, δείχνει μίσος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν οι Έλληνες διαφέρουν από τους άλλους άντρες (νομίζω όχι), αλλά στο ΗΒ ερωτικές σκηνές μεταξύ γυναικών σε ταινία στο σινεμά θα έκαναν το κοινό όχι να χαχανίζει αλλά να παρακολουθεί πιο προσεκτικά. ;)



Μα κόλλησες κι εσύ στη διατύπωση της Κουναλάκη («Στις προβολές της ταινίας _Η ζωή της Αντέλ_, όταν φτάνουν οι ερωτικές σκηνές, το κοινό χαχανίζει με την αμηχανία μαθητών έκτης δημοτικού»). Ποιο κοινό; Χαχάνιζαν αυτοί που ακούγονταν. Οι υπόλοιποι είμαι βέβαιος ότι παρακολουθούσαν προσεκτικά και δεν ακούγονταν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Μπράβο ρε Νικελ, που προσπαθείς να σώσεις την τιμή των θεατών. 

Παλ, θα τα κοιτάξω με την ησυχία μου αργότερα. Στο μεταξύ γρήγορες σκεψεις: μα άμα δείρω κάποιον θα με πάνε φυλακή, άσχετα από το γιατί τον έδειρα. 

Τώρα, για τα περιπτωσιολογικά που λες, πιθανόν να είχαν προηγηθεί σκηνές απείρου κάλλους σαν αυτές που λες, εγώ βλέπω το αποτέλεσμα των ενδοοικογενειακών διεργασιών. Οι γονείς για κάθε τι που τους χαλαέι τα σχέδια για το παιδί τους πρώτα πέφτουν απο τα σύννεφα, μετά γίνονται θηρία και μετά συμβιβάζονται και κοιτάνε να βρούνε κάποια λύση, συνήθως με βάση το τι θα πει ο κόσμος- κι ο κόσμος στην Ελλάδα πάντα λέει τα χειρότερα για κάθε ζήτημα _λυπάμαι συμπατριώτες αλλά το έχετε αυτό το κουσούρι_. Στην περίπτωση όσων βρίσκονται στο ΗΒ, η λύση ήταν να απομακρυνθεί το μαύρο πρόβατο της οικογένειας, για να μην μαθευτεί παραέξω τίποτα και μετά "τι θα πει ο κόσμος". Ήξερα κάποιον που γύρισε Ελλάδα μετά το θάνατο των γονιών του γιατί αν γύριζε πιο νωρίς οι γονείς _δεν θα είχαν μούτρα να κυκλοφορήσουν στην κοινωνία. _ Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι εξίσου άσχημα με αυτά που περιγράφεις. Αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι μίσος των γονιών- ποιοί γονείς μισούν τα παιδιά τους στο κάτω κάτω;


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2013)

Σχετικά με το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης ομοφύλων, ο Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος απάντησε στην επιστολή που του είχε στείλει ο Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ με επιστολή που είναι πολύ διπλωματική αλλά και σαφέστατη ως προς τις σχέσεις κράτους και εκκλησίας. Μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε ολόκληρη εδώ (και αξίζει να τη διαβάσει κανείς — ο Βενιζέλος παραμένει ένα από τα πιο λαμπρά μυαλά του κοινοβουλίου):

Ξεχώρισα κάποια σημεία:


Στα ζητήματα ηθικής και βιοηθικής η ευρωπαϊκή και διεθνής συνταγματική αντίληψη έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό επηρεαστεί από τις χριστιανικές απόψεις, δεν ταυτίζεται όμως με αυτές.

Η Ορθοδοξία απέχει πλήρως από αντιλήψεις κανονιστικές, ηθικοπλαστικές, τιμωρητικές.

Η θρησκευτική πίστη και κοινωνία μπορεί να κριθεί στους κόλπους της Εκκλησίας ή της θρησκευτικής κοινότητας. Η πολιτειακή μας στάση κρίνεται θεσμικά, δημοκρατικά, δικαιοκρατικά.

Οι βουλευτές, τα κόμματα, οι κυβερνήσεις, τα κοινοβούλια λειτουργούν ως όργανα του κράτους και όχι ως πιστοί υπό τον πνευματικό έλεγχο της θρησκευτικής τους κοινότητας. Το αντίθετο οδήγησε ιστορικά και δυστυχώς εξακολουθεί να οδηγεί, σε πολλά σημεία του κόσμου, σε τραγικές και απάνθρωπες καταστάσεις. Σε ανεξέλεγκτη βία. Σε ακύρωση της αξίας του ανθρώπινου προσώπου.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2013)

Τη διάβαζα χτες την επιστολή του Βενιζέλου και σκεφτόμουν πως, ό,τι και να έχει κανείς να του προσάψει ως πολιτικό, η επιστολή αυτή είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα συνδιαλλαγής με τον ελληνικό κλήρο, ιδίως με κάτι δείγματα όπως ο Σεραφείμ. Τον βάζει στη θέση του χωρίς να είναι προσβλητικός και υπερασπίζεται ξεκάθαρα και χωρίς περιστροφές το διαχωρισμό των ρόλων του κράτους και της εκκλησίας στο δημόσιο βίο. Ξεχώρισα το παρακάτω. Και μακάρι να τον μιμηθούν κι άλλοι πολιτικοί.

Η αντιμετώπιση της πίστης, της δογματικής καθαρότητας, της αμαρτίας, της μετάνοιας, της κατ´ οικονομία μεταχείρισης, της άφεσης, της καταλαγής δεν αφορά το νομοθέτη και την πολιτεία, αλλά την Εκκλησία. Από την άλλη πλευρά, η ρύθμιση των κοινωνικών σχέσεων μεταξύ πολιτών ή ατόμων που υπάγονται στην ελληνική και κατ´ επέκταση την ευρωπαϊκή έννομη τάξη είναι ζήτημα πού ανήκει στη σφαίρα της πολιτείας και των διεθνών υποχρεώσεων της και όχι της Εκκλησίας.​


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2013)

Απορία, επειδή έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια: κανονικά η επικοινωνία της Εκκλησίας με το κράτος δεν γίνεται μέσω του Αρχιεπισκόπου; Ο Πειραιώς με ποιά ιδιότητα αλληλογραφεί; Του εκπροσώπου της εκκλησίας, του εκπροσώπου της περιοχής του, του Έλληνα πολίτη;
Λίγο φλύαρη η απάντηση, θα αρκούσαν αυτά που επισημαίνει ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω.
Από κει και πέρα, το ζήτημα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι οι σχέσεις κράτους και εκκλησίας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία, επειδή έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια: κανονικά η επικοινωνία της Εκκλησίας με το κράτος δεν γίνεται μέσω του Αρχιεπισκόπου; Ο Πειραιώς με ποιά ιδιότητα αλληλογραφεί; Του εκπροσώπου της εκκλησίας, του εκπροσώπου της περιοχής του, του Έλληνα πολίτη;


Καλημέρα. Γίνεται μια σχετική αναφορά στην απαντητική επιστολή:

Απευθυνθήκατε στον Αντιπρόεδρο της Κυβέρνησης και στον Πρόεδρο του ΠΑΣΟΚ για ζήτημα νομοθετικής πολιτικής εθνικής και όχι τοπικής σημασίας. Θα είχε συνεπώς ενδιαφέρον να διατυπωθεί αρμοδίως και συνοδικώς η άποψη της Εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος.

Αφού λοιπόν του έχει πει ότι αρμοδιότητά του είναι τα ζητήματα της θρησκείας και να μην μπλέκεται στα ζητήματα της Πολιτείας, προσθέτει ότι οι αρμοδιότητές του περιορίζονται και γεωγραφικά. Αμέσως μετά, κάνει και μια όσο γίνεται πιο έμμεση και ευγενική αναφορά στα περί αφορισμού.


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2013)

Υφολογικό: στον Αντιπρόεδρο της Κυβέρνησης και στον Πρόεδρο του ΠΑΣΟΚ > στον αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης και πρόεδρο του ΠΑΣΟΚ.
(Χωρίς δεύτερο «στον», και χωρίς αρχικά κεφαλαία. Δεν θα αυξηθεί το κύρος της κυβέρνησης και του αντιπροέδρου αν κεφαλαιογραφηθούν).

Από πλευράς περιεχομένου θεωρώ το κείμενο υποδειγματικό. Έτσι θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ο διάλογος. Να εξηγείται στους ιεράρχες (γιατί αυτό χρειάζονται: να τους εξηγείται) η σωστή τους θέση μέσα στη συνταγματική τάξη.

Τι κρίμα που δεκατρία χρόνια πριν, όταν μαινόταν ο πόλεμος των ταυτοτήτων, όταν ο μακαριστός ανέμιζε στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος το λάβαρο της Αγίας Λαύρας, δεν στρώθηκε ο μελίρρυτος Ευάγγελος να γράψει ένα τέτοιο κείμενο. Τότε που τον χρειαζόμασταν κρυβόταν. Τι τον έκανε σήμερα να πιάσει πέννα και χαρτί; Από πού πηγάζει η τόλμη; Από το ότι το κόμμα του πέφτει στις δημοσκοπήσεις και του χρειάζεται και η τελευταία ψήφος; Αμάν πια! Και προβιά θα φορέσουν οι γερόλυκοι της πολιτικής μας σκηνής;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2013)

Επιμένει: Ο Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς απαντά στον Αντιπρόεδρο της Κυβέρνησης Ε. Βενιζέλο

Και η άλλη γελοιότητα:
 «Ο καθένας µπορεί να έχει διαφορετικές σεξουαλικές επιλογές, όµως η αναγνώριση αυτής της σχέσης είναι προσωπική υπόθεση που µπορεί ιδιωτικά να ρυθµιστεί, χωρίς παρεµβολή εµποδίων και αντιλήψεων που τις καταγγέλλουµε και παλεύουµε να εξαλειφθούν. Είµαστε αρνητικοί αυτή η προσωπική υπόθεση να µετατρέπεται σε δηµόσια και να θεσµοθετείται, γιατί τότε παίρνει άλλο χαρακτήρα», λέει στο «Κ» το ΚΚΕ, θεωρώντας ότι το σύµφωνο οδηγεί στην υιοθεσία, µε την οποία είναι αντίθετο. «Η βιολογική προέλευση του ανθρώπου είναι αποτέλεσµα της σεξουαλικής σχέσης άνδρα-γυναίκας», λέει.​

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_09/12/2013_531337
(Διαβάστε το άρθρο, αξίζει η τοποθέτηση του πατέρα Φάρου).

Για την τοποθέτηση του ΚΚΕ έχω απορίες, πολλές απορίες. Κατ' αρχάς, τι πάει να πει «παίρνει άλλο χαρακτήρα»; Κατά δεύτερον, πώς μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί ιδιωτικά η διάθεση των περιουσιακών στοιχείων ενός ανθρώπου όταν υπάρχουν σαφείς προβλέψεις του νόμου περί νόμιμης μοίρας που καταλήγει στους κοντινότερους συγγενείς; Και κατά τρίτον, άντε πάλι με τη φύση: Η βιολογική προέλευση του ανθρώπου είναι αποτέλεσµα της σεξουαλικής σχέσης άνδρα-γυναίκας. Καλά, εντάξει. Εάν ο σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός των γονιών επηρεάζει αυτόν του παιδιού, επιχείρημα το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλωθεί αντίθεση στην υιοθεσία παιδιών από ομόφυλα ζευγάρια, τότε τα στρέιτ ζευγάρια δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνουν γκέι παιδιά.

Τι μούχλα είναι αυτή, τι μούχλα; Μα να συμπαρατάσσεσαι σε κοινωνικά ζητήματα με τους Ανεξέλληνες και τη ΧΑ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Κι αυτό μόνο τεχνικά είναι σωστό. Η βιολογική προέλευση του ανθρώπου είναι αποτέλεσμα γονιμοποίησης, όχι σεξουαλικής σχέσης, και μπορεί να συμβεί χωρίς καμμιά απολύτως σεξουαλική επαφή, με την βοήθεια της τεχνολογίας.

Η άποψη του ΚΚΕ για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια και την αποποινικοποίηση του χασίς -και άλλων ελαφρών ναρκωτικών ουσιών- είναι πάγια αρνητική. Καμμιά έκπληξη, απηχούν τις πολιτικές απόψεις του προπροηγούμενου αιώνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2013)

Και φυσικά τα ετεροφυλόφιλα ζευγάρια κάνουν σεξ μόνο για τεκνοποίηση και όχι για ευχαρίστηση, όπως είναι γνωστό τοις πάσοι.

Αφήνω που η ομοφυλοφιλία δεν είναι φυσική και όλοι απεχθανόμαστε κάθε τι μη φυσικό, όπως το να μην κάνεις ποτέ στη ζωή σου σεξ ενώ είσαι σεξουαλικό ον, για παράδειγμα, ή το να παίρνεις χαπάκια για την καρδιά σου, ή το να κυκλοφορείς με τη λιμουζίνα της αρχιεπισκοπής.

(μη μου απαντήσετε σοβαρά, σας παρακαλώ, μη μου απαντήσετε σοβαρά...)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> (μη μου απαντήσετε σοβαρά, σας παρακαλώ, μη μου απαντήσετε σοβαρά...)


Η φύση είναι το σπίτι μας, άπιστη. Γι' αυτό μητροπολίτης δήμου των Ν.Π. κυκλοφορεί με Audi που έχει εκατό χιλιάδες ευρώ, για να την απολαμβάνει καλύτερα. Και επίσης, εκεί στο ΚΚΕ συμπεριφέρονται σύμφωνα με τη βιολογική προέλευση του ανθρώπου, όπως τα ζώα. Κάνουν σεξ με όποιον να 'ναι, δεν έχουν ηθικούς κανόνες συμπεριφοράς, και φυσικά ο δυνατότερος επικρατεί και παίρνει όλο το φαΐ και όλες τις γυναίκες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Ας κάνουμε πάντως χαρά που εδώ έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να συζητάμε πώς θα διευρυνθεί δημοκρατικά το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης χωρίς να γεμίσει η χώρα αφορεσμένους, γιατί αλλού...

*Παράνομη (και πάλι) με δικαστική απόφαση η ομοφυλοφιλία στην Ινδία*

Νέο Δελχί, Ινδία
Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Ινδίας αποφάνθηκε ότι οι σχέσεις μεταξύ ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου είναι παράνομες, ανατρέποντας την απόφαση που είχε λάβει το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο του Νέου Δελχί, το 2009.

Πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια το δικαστήριο της πρωτεύουσας είχε αποφανθεί ότι οι σχέσεις μεταξύ ατόμων του ιδίου φύλου δεν μπορούν να ποινικοποιούνται όταν υπάρχει συναίνεση.

Όμως οι δικαστές έκριναν ότι για το θέμα πρέπει να υπάρξει νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία από την κυβέρνηση.

Σύμφωνα με άρθρο ενός νόμου που κρατά από την εποχή που η Ινδία ήταν βρετανική αποικία, οι σχέσεις ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου είναι παράνομες και διώκονται με 10ετή κάθειρξη.

Οι οργανώσεις προάσπισης των Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων έκαναν λόγο για «μαύρη μέρα» στην ιστορία της χώρας.

Αντίθετα, *οι χριστιανικές και μουσουλμανικές οργανώσεις της χώρας*, οι οποίες ανέλαβαν και την πρωτοβουλία να φέρουν το θέμα στο Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο, χαιρέτισαν την απόφαση.

«Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο *σεβάστηκε τις παραδόσεις* ενός και πλέον αιώνα που έχει η χώρα. *Δεν καταπιέζει κανέναν*, αντίθετα αντιλαμβάνεται τις αξίες και τα πιστεύω της πλειοψηφίας των κατοίκων» τόνισε στο BBC ο Ζαφαριγιάντ Τζιλάνι, εκπρόσωπος μουσουλμανικής οργάνωσης.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231279857

Τα κατάμαυρα μαύρα τα διάλεξα εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Ο επίσκοπος θέλει να ξεκινήσει αλληλογραφία φαίνεται, γιατί δεν έχει άλλη δουλειά να κάνει. 

Από κει και πέρα, να μην ξεχνάμε την ακριβολογία. Ναι, στον homo sapiens η αναπαραγωγή χρειάζεται δυο φύλα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το παιδεύουμε το ζήτημα αυτό για να φανούμε προοδευτικοί. Η _ανατροφή_ των παιδιών δεν χρειάζεται δύο φύλα. Μερικοί ψυχολόγοι θα διαφωνήσουν, αλλά όλοι νομίζω συμφωνούν ότι μόνο αν μεγαλώνεις σε κανέναν μοναστήρι χωρίς επαφή με τον έξω κόσμο δεν θα έχεις ποτέ πρότυπα του αντίθετου φύλου. Αν πιστέψουμε και τη λογοτεχνία και το σινεμά, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε κηδεμόνες από το ίδιο είδος (Ταρζάν κλπ), αλλά αυτό μάλλον είναι ποιητική αδεία. 

Σχετικά με αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ: ε, ναι. Μια ματιά στη Βίκι μας δείχνει ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε ασυνήθιστη, ούτε μοναδική.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ: ε, ναι. Μια ματιά στη Βίκι μας δείχνει ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε ασυνήθιστη, ούτε μοναδική.


Ε, και;


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ε, και;



Ας απαντήσει πρώτα ο Νίκελ γιατί ασχολείται με την Ινδία, και μετά απαντάω εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Για να μην δώσω λάθος εντύπωση πάντως, δεν έχω σκοπό να στήσουμε καβγά. Αυτό που έχει σημασία να τονιστεί είναι ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι καλό να κοιτάμε τα θετικά παραδείγματα. Η Ελλάδα σε πολλά πράγματα έχει κοινά με άλλες χώρες, την Αλβανία και την Τουρκία, ας πούμε, ωστόσο αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία. Όπως δεν έχει το ότι αλλού εκτελούν τους ομοφυλόφιλους ενώ εδώ τους αφήνουν να ζήσουν.

Όσο για το θέμα της ιρανοποίησης: ο κίνδυνος είναι υπαρκτός και χειροπιαστός. Στο ίδιο το Ιράν, όπως και στο Αφγανιστάν αλλά και προσφάτως στην Τουρκία, οι χώρες είχαν βάλει πλώρη προς τα πίσω εδώ και χρόνια. Στο μεν Ιράν ξεκινήσαμε από κοντές φούστες και φτάσαμε σε δημόσιες εκτελέσεις γυναικών, στη δε Τουρκία ο κοσμικός χαρακτήρας του κράτους εξαφανίζεται σιγά σιγά και επιβάλλεται θρησκευτική ηθική στην καθημερινότητα των ανθρώπων. Δεν θα μου προκαλέσει έκπληξη αν συνεχίσουν έτσι και σε δέκα χρόνια απαγορεύσουν την ομοφιλοφυλία. Δεν αρκεί να είσαι σταθερός στα θέματα των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, πρέπει να πηγαίνεις μπροστά, ασχέτως του τι κάνουν οι άλλοι. Η οπισθοδρομικότητα του ενός δεν δικαιολογεί την οπισθοδρομικότητα του άλλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2013)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι όπου γης πλειοψηφίες φοβούνται ότι αναγνωρίζοντας στις όποιες μειονότητες, τις με όποιον τρόπο διαμορφωμένες, τα κατά περίπτωση δίκαιά τους θα βγουν αναγκαστικά χαμένες. Γιατί πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται πάντοτε τα πάντα σαν παιχνίδι μηδενικού αθροίσματος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Το «να κάνουμε χαρά» δεν το έγραψα επειδή δεν θεωρώ σημαντικό θέμα την επέκταση του συμφώνου συμβίωσης στα ζευγάρια ομοφύλων. Το θεωρώ, αντιθέτως, πολύ σημαντικό επειδή αποτελεί μικρό αλλά χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του τρόπου που παρωχημένες συντηρητικές ηγεσίες προσπαθούν να ορίζουν τη ζωή των συνανθρώπων τους σε θέματα που για τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους μπορεί να είναι πολύ σημαντικά (π.χ. τα περιουσιακά) ενώ για τους προστάτες της ηθικής αφορούν απλώς σάπια ταμπού στο σάπιο μυαλό τους. Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πέσουν αυτά τα σάπια ταμπού και αυτά τα σάπια μυαλά και αυτοί οι σάπιοι άνθρωποι, θέμα χρόνου είναι. Και όσοι δεν ζούμε τη ζωή μας επιδιώκοντας να ορίζουμε τη ζωή των άλλων ανυπομονούμε να βγουν από τη μέση αυτοί οι ανούσιοι και ανόητοι συντηρητισμοί, να ασχοληθούμε με πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις καύσης των νεκρών στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα ένα τεράστιο μηδέν για αυτή την καθυστερημένη χώρα. Και έχουμε μαζέψει πολλά μηδενικά στον έλεγχό μας.

Το ότι παρουσίασα την περίπτωση της Ινδίας με τον τρόπο που την παρουσίασα δεν ήταν για παρηγοριά. Ήθελα να δείξω ότι υπάρχει και πολύ μεγαλύτερη φρίκη. Και μακριά από μας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Δόκτορα, το είπα και πιο πάνω: δεν είναι ζήτημα μειοψηφίας- πλειοψηφίας κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά πάει εντελώς στα ψυχολογικά του καθενός. 

Παλ, οι χώρες που αναφέρεις δε νομίζω ότι ήταν ποτέ "σύγχρονες". Ναι, είχε το Ιράν και το Αφγανιστάν μια δυτικότροπη προοδευτική ελίτ, αλλά από πίσω είχε μια μεγάλη μάζα κοινωνικοοικονομικά στο 19ο αιώνα, που απλώς δεν εκδηλωνόταν γιατί καταπιεζόταν. 

Το Ιράν είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, γιατί τώρα που έχουν περάσει 30 χρόνια από την επανάσταση των καταπιεσμένων χωριατών, οι πρώην καταπιεσμένοι χωριάτες ακολούθησαν την ίδια πορεία με τις παλιές ελίτ, οπότε το μέλλον θα έχει ενδιαφέρον. Και τώρα είπα Ιράν και θυμήθηκα ότι έχω να πάω τα χαλιά μου για καθάρισμα, οπότε πρέπει να φεύγω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Με οριακή πλειοψηφία των ευρωβουλευτών του Ευρωπαϊκού Λαϊκού Κόμματος, των ευρωσκεπτικιστών και της ακροδεξιάς, η Ολομέλεια του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου τάχθηκε κατά των αμβλώσεων και του δικαιώματος στην αντισύλληψη.
http://www.thepressproject.gr/artic...tos-stin-antisullipsi-to-Europako-Koinoboulio

Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, αλλά μετά τις ευρωεκλογές των ευρωσκεπτικιστών, θα δούμε και χειρότερα; Θα ζητήσουμε καταφύγιο στην Ινδία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Αυτό πρέπει να μπει στους τίτλους αλλαντάλλων. Αυτό που συνέβη είναι ότι το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο αρνήθηκε να αναγνωρίσει την άμβλωση ως ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα και κατ' επέκταση να ορίσει σχετική νομοθεσία για όλην την ΕΕ που να υποχρεώνει όλα τα μέλη να αποδεχτούν την άμβλωση ως ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα. Το κάθε κράτος ξεχωριστά μπορεί να συνεχίσει να έχει νόμους που να απαγορεύουν ή να επιτρέπουν τις αμβλώσεις. Κανείς δεν "τάχθηκε κατά των αμβλώσεων".

Το άλλο με το δικαίωμα στην αντισύλληψη ένας Θεός ξέρει πώς τους ήρθε. Σε κάποια άλλη χώρα και απόφαση θα αναφέρονται, δεν μπορεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πού βρήκαν την είδηση, αλλά η Έκθεση Εστρέλα περιλαμβάνει πολλά τέτοια ζητήματα (Equal access to contraception and safe legal abortion είναι μια από τις ενότητες). Σαχλό είναι να πρέπει να πας από την Ιρλανδία στη γειτονική Βρετανία για να κάνεις νόμιμη έκτρωση. Υπάρχουν πληροφορίες σε διάφορους ιστότοπους, π.χ.

http://www.christiantoday.com/article/european.parliament.rejects.pro.abortion.report/35012.htm
http://www.astra.org.pl/repronews/207-estrela-report-back-on-the-table.html

αλλά εγώ ήθελα κυρίως να καταθέσω τους φόβους μου για τα συντηρητικά, εθνικιστικά, ευρωσκεπτικιστικά στοιχεία που θα κάνουν την Ευρώπη χειρότερη για τα δικά μου τουλάχιστον γούστα μετά τις επόμενες εκλογές. Κατά τ' άλλα, ναι, θα μπορούσε να είναι ακριβέστερος ο τίτλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Οι γυναίκες θα πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερες να διαλέγουν τι θα κάνουν με το σώμα τους, αφού βέβαια η πολιτεία σιγουρευτεί ότι η γυναίκα είναι σωστά ενημερωμένη για το πώς να αποφύγει να καταφεύγει σε πράγματα που δεν είναι ευχάριστα για κανέναν. Όμως το πώς θα χειριστεί το ζήτημα το κράτος θα πρέπει να παραμείνει ενδοκρατική υπόθεση. Η ΕΕ συνιστά στα κράτη μέλη της να μην προσπαθούν με κανέναν τρόπο να αποτρέψουν τους πολίτες τους να ταξιδέψουν σε διπλανές χώρες για τέτοιες υποθέσεις. Βολικό και πρακτικό μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά οι Ιρλανδοί θα πρέπει μόνοι τους να λύσουν αυτό το θέμα. Τουλάχιστον προς ώρας.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Όχι μόνο οι Ιρλανδοί, και οι Πολωνοί και οι Μαλτέζοι. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η πορτογαλίδα ευρωβουλευτίνα λέγεται Εντίτ Εστέλα και η σχετική σελίδα του ΕΚ εδώ. 
Ο τίτλος καμία σχέση με το περιεχόμενο της είδησης, και θα το επαναλάβω κι εγώ το περιεχόμενο για να μην έχουμε αμφιβολίες: στην ουσία το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο αποφάσισε ότι δεν θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα και δεν θέλει να στενοχωρήσει τις προαναφερθείσες χώρες. Όμως, η πρόταση είχε κάποια άρθρα που πήγαιναν για απόρριψη ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Κάπως όπως η Αμερική δεν τα αποφασίζει αυτά κεντρικά και τα πασάρει στις πολιτείες. Νάις. Να σημειώσω ότι στην Πολωνία, επειδή και ο προηγούμενος πάπας ήταν Πολωνός, η χώρα έχει κάνει υπερσυντηρητική στροφή. Οι οικογένειες ενθαρρύνονται από τους πολιτικούς να κάνουν πολλά παιδιά (παρόλο που οι πολιτικοί έχουν δυο τρία το πολύ), απαγορεύονται οι εκτρώσεις και οι γυναίκες είναι αναγκασμένες να πηγαίνουν σε γειτονικές χώρες, ενώ παράλληλα δεν υπάρχει σεξουαλική διαπαιδαγώγηση και βλέπουμε το φαινόμενο παιδιά να κάνουν παιδιά.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η πορτογαλίδα ευρωβουλευτίνα λέγεται Εντίτ Εστέλα


Edite Estrela = Εντίτε Εστρέλα


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κάπως όπως η Αμερική δεν τα αποφασίζει αυτά κεντρικά και τα πασάρει στις πολιτείες. Νάις.



Αν ήμασταν ένα κράτος αντί για μια χαλαρή ένωση, δεν θα ήθελα να συμβαίνει όπως στην Αμερική. Όμως δεν είμαστε ακόμα και πολλές χώρες *δεν *θέλουν να είμαστε μια ένωση ομόσπονδων κρατών, όπως οι ΗΠΑ. Προσωπικά θα το ήθελα. Θα έλυνε πολλά προβλήματα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Οι Πολωνοί νομίζω ότι αποφάσισαν με δημοψήφισμα την απαγόρευση των εκτρώσεων, και δε νομίζω ότι ευθύνεται μόνο ο πάπας αλλά και το αντισοβιετικό πνεύμα που είχε πιάσει όλη την Α. Ευρώπη τότε. Αλλά, αφού το αποφάσισαν με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, ε, ας λουστούνε και τις συνέπειες. 
Οι Ιρλανδοί κι οι Μαλτέζοι από την άλλη απλά δεν έχουν φτάσει εκεί ακόμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Οι Ιρλανδοί διαβάζω ότι έχουν κάνει κατά καιρούς δημοψηφίσματα για το ζήτημα. Βέβαια είναι λίγο αμφίβολο ηθικά κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να τίθεται στην γνώμη τρίτων ένα προσωπικό δικαίωμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά οι Ιρλανδοί δεν ανατρέψανε προηγούμενη νομοθεσία για το ζήτημα. Ενώ στην Πολωνία όταν είχαν τον σοβιετικό ζυγό (που θα λέγανε οι ίδιοι) οι εκτρώσεις ήταν νόμιμες. Καταργήθηκε ο ισχύων σχετικός νόμος με δημοψήφισμά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Α, αυτό δεν το ήξερα. Αυτό το κάνει χειρότερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι Ιρλανδοί διαβάζω ότι έχουν κάνει κατά καιρούς δημοψηφίσματα για το ζήτημα. Βέβαια είναι λίγο αμφίβολο ηθικά κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να τίθεται στην γνώμη τρίτων ένα προσωπικό δικαίωμα.


Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό. Τι δουλειά έχει μια θεούσα ή ένας άντρας που δεν κινδύνεψε ποτέ από άκαιρη και ανεπιθύμητη εγκυμοσύνη ν' αποφασίσει αν επιτρέπεται η άμβλωση; Αν γενικά θέταμε σε δημοψήφισμα τα προσωπικά δικαιώματα, οι μειονότητες θα είχαν εξοβελιστεί στο πυρ το εξώτερο. Και γενικότερα, αν θέταμε σε δημοψήφισμα όλους τους νόμους που ψηφίζει η κάθε κυβέρνηση, είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να περάσει κανένας νόμος, εκτός από εκείνους που σε κάνουν να δουλεύεις λιγότερο, να εισπράττεις περισσότερα, να βγαίνεις στη σύνταξη στα 40 σου, να διορίζεις τα παιδιά σου στο δημόσιο με επετηρίδα και λοιπά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Υποτίθεται ότι γι' αυτό βγάζουμε κυβερνήσεις. Για να διαλέγουμε ποιος μας κάνει να παίρνει αποφάσεις για σωρεία θεμάτων που δεν γίνεται να τα κατέχουμε όλα σφαιρικά και να μην τα βλέπουμε από πλευράς προσωπικού συμφέροντος. Ακούω συχνά ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν κάνουμε δημοψηφίσματα για τίποτα, αλλά η μέση κυβέρνηση της μεταπολίτευσης διαρκεί κάτι παραπάνω από 2,5 χρόνια*, οπότε δεν έχουμε καμμιά δικαιολογία. Επιλέγουμε συχνότερα ίσως από κάθε άλλο κράτος της ΕΕ.


* 14 κυβερνήσεις σε 39 χρόνια, χωρίς να μετράμε τις υπηρεσιακές και τις διπλές εκλογές όπως του 2012 ή την συγκυβέρνηση ΛΑΟΣ-ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ που δεν ψηφίστηκε από τον λαό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αν γενικά θέταμε σε δημοψήφισμα τα προσωπικά δικαιώματα, οι μειονότητες θα είχαν εξοβελιστεί στο πυρ το εξώτερο.


Συμφωνώ. Τα δημοψηφίσματα σε θέματα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και αυτοδιάθεσης δεν προστατεύουν τις μειοψηφίες. Να θυμίσω μόνο τι έγινε με την περίπτωση του σχολείου στο Χαλάνδρι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2013)

Το πιο κλασικό παράδειγμα είναι κτγμ η γυναικεία ψήφος στην Ελβετία, τη χώρα των δημοψηφισμάτων. Το δικαίωμα δόθηκε, τελικά, το 1971 (!).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2013)

Και όχι παντού. Η βίκι λέει ότι στο καντόνι Άπεντσελ Ινερόντεν η ψήφος δόθηκε το 1990 με απόφαση του Ομοσπονδιακού Δικαστηρίου (!) επειδη The voters of the canton had refused women's suffrage in 1959 by 2050 votes to 105.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 13, 2013)

> Βέβαια είναι λίγο αμφίβολο ηθικά κατά πόσο θα έπρεπε να τίθεται στην γνώμη τρίτων ένα προσωπικό δικαίωμα.


Τίθεται βέβαια το θέμα τι είναι "προσωπικό δικαίωμα" και τι δεν είναι, και ποιος θα πρέπει να αποφασίζει επ' αυτού.

Ειδικά στο θέμα των αμβλώσεων, ναι μεν είμαι υπέρ του δικαιώματος των γυναικών στην άμβλωση κατ' επιλογή τους δύο πρώτους μήνες της κύησης, αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λογική του επιχειρήματος ότι το έμβρυο είναι άνθρωπος που έχει επίσης δικαιώματα, μεταξύ άλλων το δικαίωμα στη ζωή. Βεβαίως τίθεται το θέμα τι είναι "άνθρωπος", από ποια στιγμή και μετά το έμβρυο θεωρείται άνθρωπος κι έχει ίσα δικαιώματα με τους άλλους, με ποιο κριτήριο διαλέγουμε τη στιγμή αυτή και ποιος πρέπει να θέσει τα κριτήρια και να πάρει τις αποφάσεις επ' αυτού.

Χωρίς να θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία να υποστηρίξω αυτή τη στιγμή τη μία ή την άλλη άποψη, θέλω απλώς να επισημάνω το γεγονός ότι η περίπτωση αυτή, όπου προκύπτει βλάβη στο έμβρυο, δεν είναι ίδια π.χ. με το γάμο των ομοφυλόφιλων, όπου είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι η τέλεσή του δεν βλάπτει κανέναν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Κατά τον νόμο το έμβρυο δεν έχει δικαιώματα. Δικαιώματα αποκτά με την γέννηση (άρθρο 35 του Αστικού Κώδικα). Τουλάχιστον δεν γνωρίζω να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό. Ωστόσο η άμβλωση είναι παράνομη μετά από κάποια εβδομάδα κι έπειτα εκτός κι αν υπάρχει σοβαρός ιατρικός λόγος. Υποθέτω όμως ότι είναι παράνομη γιατί αυξάνεται η επικινδυνότητα κι όχι επειδή αναγνωρίζονται δικαιώματα στο έμβρυο. Θεωρητικά, πριν αρχίσει να χτυπάει η καρδιά, δεν είναι παρά μια μάζα από κύτταρα. Από την βιολογική άποψη, δηλαδή.

Αυτό που πάντως δεν πρέπει σε καμμιά περίπτωση να τίθεται σε δημοψήφισμα είναι η ψυχική και σωματική υγεία του ατόμου. Μια εγκυμοσύνη που μπορεί να προκαλέσει σωματικά ή ψυχικά προβλήματα στην κοπέλα ή και στους συγγενείς της, θεωρείται ανεπιθύμητη. Εξάλλου είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσο το άτομο που θα γεννηθεί θα έχει μια καλή ζωή υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες. Και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει κανείς άλλος λόγο για το τι θα κάνει με το έμβρυο μια κοπέλα που βιάστηκε. Απολύτως κανείς άλλος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Παράνομη (και πάλι) με δικαστική απόφαση η ομοφυλοφιλία στην Ινδία*
> 
> Νέο Δελχί, Ινδία
> Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Ινδίας αποφάνθηκε ότι οι σχέσεις μεταξύ ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου είναι παράνομες, ανατρέποντας την απόφαση που είχε λάβει το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο του Νέου Δελχί, το 2009.
> ...


Την αποποινικοποίηση του ομοφυλοφιλικού σεξ εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση της Ινδίας

Η διάταξη του νόμου:
Το άρθρο 377 του ινδικού ποινικού κώδικα καθιστά «τη σεξουαλική συνεύρεση παρά φύσιν με έναν άνδρα, μια γυναίκα ή ένα ζώο» αδίκημα που τιμωρείται με δεκαετή κάθειρξη. Το άρθρο αυτό χρονολογείται από το 1861.

(Δηλαδή το μη παρά φύση με ζώο επιτρέπεται; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και όχι παντού. Η βίκι λέει ότι στο καντόνι Άπεντσελ Ινερόντεν η ψήφος δόθηκε το 1990 με απόφαση του Ομοσπονδιακού Δικαστηρίου (!) επειδή The voters of the canton had refused women's suffrage in 1959 by 2050 votes to 105.



Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι δεν το ήθελαν πολύ οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες. Ή δεν είχαν διαβάσει τη _Λυσιστράτη_. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Την αποποινικοποίηση του ομοφυλοφιλικού σεξ εξετάζει η κυβέρνηση της Ινδίας
> 
> Η διάταξη του νόμου:
> Το άρθρο 377 του ινδικού ποινικού κώδικα καθιστά «τη σεξουαλική συνεύρεση παρά φύσιν με έναν άνδρα, μια γυναίκα ή ένα ζώο» αδίκημα που τιμωρείται με δεκαετή κάθειρξη. Το άρθρο αυτό χρονολογείται από το 1861.
> ...



Για αυτό υπάρχει προφανώς άλλος νόμος.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υποθέτω όμως ότι είναι παράνομη γιατί αυξάνεται η επικινδυνότητα κι όχι επειδή αναγνωρίζονται δικαιώματα στο έμβρυο. Θεωρητικά, πριν αρχίσει να χτυπάει η καρδιά, δεν είναι παρά μια μάζα από κύτταρα. Από την βιολογική άποψη, δηλαδή.



Όχι ακριβώς. Το όριο για τις εκτρώσεις ακόμα και στις πιο χαλαρές νομοθεσίες είναι η 24η-26η εβδομάδα της κύησης, γιατί σε αυτό το στάδιο ανάπτυξης είναι δυνατή (αλλά δύσκολη) η επιβίωση του εμβρύου έξω από το σώμα της μητέρας τους. 

Τώρα, για τους Ιρλανδούς, νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που ισχυρίζονται ότι μπορούν να αποφασίσουν οι θεούσες κι οι αντρες για το ζήτημα είναι ότι η ελευθερία οδηγεί σε ασυδοσία, άρα το ζητημα γίνεται κοινωνικό. Φυσικά όσοι τα λένε αυτά δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους περιπτώσεις αιμομιξίας ή βιασμού, αλλά αυτό ειναι άλλο ζήτημα. 
Προσωπική άποψη: τα ζητήματα ηθικής είναι προσωπικά. Από κει και πέρα, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για νόμιμες αμβλώσεις, χωρίς τα καραγκιοζιλίκια των Ιρλανδών ή των Πολωνών. Το πως αποφασίζει ο καθενας να εκμεταλλευτεί ή να μην εκμεταλλευτεί τις δυνατότητες αυτές είναι δικό του ζήτημα. Αυτό το λέω γιατί υπάρχει μια τάση να θεωρείται η έκτρωση μέθοδος αντισύλληψης ή εφαρμογή αρχών ευγονικής, κι όχι λύση ανάγκης. 
Όμως, για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας, δε νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για την ίδια περίπτωση με το γάμο μεταξύ ατόμων του ιδίου φύλου. Κυρίως γιατί αφορά έναν ενήλικο (την έγκυο) και τα βασικά φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα του ανθρώπινου είδους- τι είναι ζωή, ποιός αποφασίζει για το σώμα μου κλπ. Ο γάμος από την αλλη είναι κοινωνική σύμβαση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2013)

Το να ψηφίζεις εσύ για τα ατομικά μου δικαιώματα δεν είναι ελευθερία, γιατί αφενός καταστρατηγείς την δική μου ελευθερία αυτοδιάθεσης και τρόπου ζωής και αφετέρου δεν καταστρατηγείται καμμιά δικιά σου ελευθερία από την δική μου απόφαση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2014)

Πειραιάς: Φιλί ομόφυλων ζευγαριών στον Αγιασμό

06/01/14 ONLINE ΕΚΔΟΣΗ 
efsyn.gr

Σε μια κίνηση διαμαρτυρίας με... αγάπη, ζευγάρια ομόφυλων «τάραξαν» τα νερά που ευλογούσε ο Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ, γνωστός για τις ομοφοβικές και μισαλλόδοξες απόψεις του. 

Το δικό τους μήνυμα αγάπης και αποδοχής έδωσαν ομόφυλα ζευγάρια στον Πειραιά με ένα συμβολικό φιλί κατά τη διάρκεια της τελετής του Αγιασμού των Υδάτων.

Την ώρα που έριχνε το σταυρό στα νερά του λιμανιού ο Μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ, ο ιεράρχης που αποκαλεί ο Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος «διαμάντι» και δε χάνει την ευκαιρία να διακηρύξει τις πιο ακραίες ομοφοβικές και μισαλλόδοξες απόψεις, ζευγάρια κοριτσιών και αντρών γύρισαν και φιλήθηκαν στο στόμα.

«Η αγάπη ΔΕΝ είναι αμαρτία» έγραφε το φυλλάδιο που μοίραζαν στους πιστούς με την υπογραφή #PoustiRiot. Το λογοπαίγνιο παραπέμπει στο γυναικείο πανκ συγκρότημα Pussy Riots, που είχε διαμαρτυρηθεί εναντίον του Ρώσου προέδρου Βλ. Πούτιν με ένα τραγούδι μέσα στον Καθεδρικό Ναό του Σωτήρος στη Μόσχα, με αποτέλεσμα, ορισμένα μέλη του να καταλήξουν στη φυλακή.

«Δεν κρυβόμαστε — Δε σωπάμε — Δεν απολογούμαστε. Απαιτούμε ίσα δικαιώματα», αναφέρουν στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά οι PoustiRiot στην ιστοσελίδα τους (poustiriot.blogspot.com).

Παραθέτουν χαρακτηριστικές ομοφοβικές δηλώσεις του μητροπολίτη Σεραφείμ που έχει απειλήσει με αφορισμό όσους βουλευτές συμμορφωθούν με την απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων και ψηφίσουν υπέρ της άρσης του αποκλεισμού των ομόφυλων ζευγαριών από το Σύμφωνο Συμβίωσης.

«Ο κ. Σεραφείμ τονίζει ότι η συγκεκριμένη τροπολογία “θέτει πλέον κατά τρόπο φρικιαστικό στη χώρα μας την θεσμοθέτηση της ανατροπής της ανθρώπινης οντολογίας και φυσιολογίας και την κατοχύρωση της ψυχοπαθολογικής εκτροπής της ομοφυλοφιλίας’».

Νέες προσφυγές για το Σύμφωνο

Ύστερα από τις παλινωδίες της κυβέρνησης που, μετά τις δηλώσεις του κ. Σεραφείμ, αρνήθηκε να νομοθετήσει την άρση του αποκλεισμού των ομόφυλων ζευγαριών από το Σύμφωνο Συμβίωσης και να εναρμονιστεί με την καταδικαστική απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, (προφανώς ο υπ. Δικαιοσύνης Χαράλαμπος Αθανασίου ακόμα περιμένει να… καθαρογραφεί και να ερμηνευτεί από το υπουργείο του η ήδη καθαρογραμμένη και τελεσίδικη απόφαση του ΕΔΔΑ), ομόφυλα ζευγάρια έχουν ήδη έτοιμες προσφυγές προς το Δικαστήριο, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της Εφ.Συν.

Δ. Αγγ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2014)

Το τέλειο τεστ ρατσισμού


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Μου έβγαλε 18 στα 25, τι είμαι;

Σοβαρά πάντως, όσοι λένε ότι ένα παιδί χρειάζεται μάνα και πατέρα για να μεγαλώσει μεταξύ άλλων ξεχνάνε ότι πολλά παιδιά μεγαλώνουν με έναν γονιό*. Οπότε δεν είναι απλά "ρατσισμός κατά των γκέι" αλλά κοινωνικός ρατσισμός κατά των συμπολιτών μας που για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν έχουν παραδοσιακή οικογένεια. Χήρους, διαζευγμένους, ανύπαντρους, συγγενείς που μεγαλώνουν ορφανά κλπ κλπ. 

*και για κάθε παιδική χαζομάρα που κάνει το παιδί το πρώτο που ακούς είναι "εμ, βέβαια, αφού δεν υπάρχει στο σπίτι πατέρας/ μητέρα", λες και τα παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν με πατέρα και μητέρα είναι αγγελούδια


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Για ενημέρωση:

Νέα προσφυγή, όχι ενός αλλά συνολικά 162 ομόφυλων ζευγαριών (166 γυναίκες, 157 άνδρες και ένα διεμφυλικό άτομο), ταχυδρόμησε προχθές, 21 Ιουλίου, το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι (ΕΠΣΕ) στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων. Η εν λόγω κίνηση είναι η «απάντηση» που από καιρό προετοίμαζε η ελληνική κοινότητα ομοφυλοφίλων στη μη συμμόρφωση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με την απόφαση του Δικαστηρίου, που έκρινε ως διάκριση την εξαίρεση των ομόφυλων ζευγαριών από το Σύμφωνο Ελεύθερης Συμβίωσης, τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο. Το Δικαστήριο, μάλιστα, προέβλεπε αποζημίωση ύψους 5.000 ευρώ σε κάθε ζευγάρι. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/777244/article/epikairothta/ellada/prosfygh-omofylwn-zeygariwn


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2016)

O τίτλος με μπέρδεψε. 
Έχουμε Ελληνίδα γονέα Α η οποία θέλει να εγγράψει το παιδί της στο ελληνικό ληξιαρχείο με το επίθετο της γονέα Β (βρείτε μου μια λέξη για τον γονιό που να μην έχει φύλο, γιατί μπερδεύομαι). 
Στη Βρετανία, χώρα καταγωγής του γονέα Β και κατοικίας του γονέα Α, η εγγραφή στο ληξιαρχείο έγινε με το επίθετο του γονέα Β. 

Δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Όπως λέει άλλωστε και η ερώτηση στη Βουλή, οι ληξίαρχοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν την εγγραφή των παιδιών χωρίς να ρωτάνε ή να ελέγχουν πώς προέκυψαν τα στοιχεία της. Δηλαδή τους ενδιαφέρει μόνο να ελέγξουν αν ο ένας γονιός είναι Έλληνας και τίποτα παραπάνω.* 

Ο αρμόδιος υπουργός ή μάλλον κάποιος από το γραφείο του, γράφει μια γενική και αόριστη απάντηση γιατί βαριέται να ελέγξει α. αν η είδηση είναι αληθινή (υποθέτει ότι το έκαναν αυτό οι βουλευτές, αν και δεν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο από την ερώτησή τους) και β. τί λέει η σχετική νομοθεσία. 

Επομένως a storm in a teacup και τσαπατσουλιά απ'όλες τις μεριές (ναι, Παλ, θα σε απογοητεύσω, γιατί εγώ προτιμώ να βλέπω τσαπατσουλιά παρά δόλο). 

* Το εν Λονδίνω ελληνικό προξενείο ζητάει από όλους τους γονείς που θέλουν να δηλώσουν τα ανήλικα παιδιά τους τα πλέον απαράδεκτα και αναχρονιστικά αποδεικτικά, αν κρίνω από το τί λένε στο σάιτ τους. Αντίστοιχα προξενεία μας σε άλλες χώρες ζητάνε λιγότερα. 
Π.χ. στο Λονδίνο ζητάνε πιστοποιητικό γάμου των γονιών. Δεν τους αρκεί το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως στο οποίο να φαίνεται το όνομα του Έλληνα πολίτη γονιού. Και η λίστα με τα πιστοποιητικά είναι γραμμένη έτσι ώστε να δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αποκλείει την εγγραφή παιδιών Ελληνίδων που δεν είναι παντρεμένες. 
Με αυτό το πρόβλημα, που πιθανόν να επηρεάζει πολύ περισσότερες οικογένειες, ποιός ασχολείται; Κανένας, γιατί τους έχουμε γραμμένους όσους δεν μπορούν να κινητοποιήσουν ΜΚΟ και βουλευτές.


----------

